#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-06
<jegHegy> well this failed horribly :( the intel xorg driver throws some garbage and crashes X after login
<jegHegy> on vesa now
<jegHegy> looks a lot like bug #277709
<ara> morning all :-)
<ara>  I remember you that today is a Ubuntu Testing Day
<ara>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20081006
<ara> We will be focusing on upgrade testing
<ara>  If you are willing to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid (beta) this is the perfect timing to do it while helping to make Ubuntu better
<Tallken> ara: I'm doing my job now: filling bug reports :D
<Tallken> 'job'
<ara> Tallken: :D
<ara> Tallken: cool, thanks :-)
<Tallken> ok, I can't find a easy match to Google for an error
<Tallken> I only have printk's and a irq 23 error
<ara> Tallken: when reported, could you post here the bug number, so others can know about it?
<Tallken> ok
<Tallken> I don't have the time to reproduce the error to be 100% right, however it is at least the second time it happens with a fairly recognizable procedure, will mention this fact at the bug report
<Tallken> (be 100% right in the procedure)
<Tallken> my connection is going wacko
<Tallken_> ara: I'm unable to reproduce it :'( but it happened at least twice with similar procedure
<Tallken_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/278924
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 278924 in linux "[unable to reproduce for now] huawei e220 (option module?) triggers weird usb behaviour and module crash" [Undecided,New]
<Tallken_> lol, that's mine all right
<Tallken_> ok, is it normal a revision for a PCI line being "(rev ff)" ?
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<Tallken_> ok seems so
<Tallken_> hello davmor2
<Tallken_> or if it isn't it normal, it has been since 7.04
<Tallken_> that issue with 0xFF all over Intel's Gigabit Ethernet adapter got me panicking anytime I see an 0xFF...
<ara> morning davmor2
<Tallken> meant 8.04, not 7.04
<davmor2> Tallken: did you report it as a bug in 8.04?
<Tallken> davmor2: hum? no? I'm just complaining my lspci reports a revision as being 0xFF, I suppose it's not a bug, it's just a device of mine who has a funny revision, I guess...
<Tallken> 07:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)
<davmor2> Tallken: but it should be displayed correctly so it is a bug :)  Write a bug put in what it does get called and what it should be called etc
<Tallken> davmor2: should I consider this a bug as well? :
<Tallken> 07:09.4 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller [1180:0852] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<Tallken>         !!! Unknown header type 7f
<ubot5`> Tallken: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davmor2> Yeap probably part of the same issue if the device isn't recognised correctly then these are the kinda errors that can arise.
<Tallken> davmor2: ok :) will fill bug report when I 've time
<DJones> Hi, just wondered whether anybody had reported problems with the alternate intrepid beta cd? I had various difficulties over the weekend doing an install (All solved in the end), the main issue I had with the alternate was that on a Toshiba Equium L20 laptop with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M graphics, I couldn't get the display working during install, it brought up the install screen & let me select install, and then a plain black screen, I tried us
<ara> DJones: is that reproducible?
<ara> DJones: how did you solve it in the end?
<ara> DJones: you can check here for the bugs that have been filed for the alternate cd: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1973
<DJones> ara: It kept happing every time I booted with the alternate cd, the only solution i found was using an external monitor for the display during install which worked with no problems, i'd tried changing the boot paramaters to use vesa and vga=771 etc with no sucess
<DJones> ara: Thanks I'll have a look at the bugs filed
<ara> DJones: do you have an account in the ISO tracker?
<ara> DJones: if not, create one, so you can add your findings to the ISO testing
<DJones> ara: No, I don't, this is the first time I've found somthing reportable, I will do, thanks for the suggestion
<davmor2> DJones: is it something similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/274290
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 274290 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Intrepid daily, X Server hangs on ATI Radeon 9200 SE RV280" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> Guys If you don't already know about it I recommend firefox-launchpad-integration it adds launchpad type stuff to the search bar in FF
<DJones> davmor2: I don't think so, the laptop is always a PITA to install on so I end up using the alternate, I can get the desktop cd to get to the install setup by using vesa as a boot parameter, but then hangs (maybe I'm not giving it enough time because the cd & hdd lights still flicker as though data is being read - But after 45 minutes I had to give up) Its been that way from Edgy onwards with the desktop cd
<schwuk> Morning all
<schwuk> davmor2: I didn't know about that package - thanks
<ara> morning schwuk!
<schwuk> ara: did you have a look at mvo's sandbox-upgrader?
<ara> schwuk: no, i didn't. did you?
<schwuk> Yes, but it's failed horribly both times :(
<schwuk> Wondered if it was just me...
<davmor2> DJones: I think  know what it is.  I think it might be the edid of the monitor screwing things up for you.  The newer Xorgs set the display by the edid reported to it by the monitor check out https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/151311 or this with related bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xresprobe/+bug/127008
<ara> schwuk: I am going to try it now
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 151311 in xorg-server "DDC report some ridiculous physical screen size - causes wacky font sizes on login screen" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> Morning schwuk Np's only found it myself by accident :)
<schwuk> davmor2: useful. I've tried the GNOME Do LP plugins, but then I'm switching away from the browser to go back to the browser...
<davmor2> schwuk: Yes I found it useful this morning :) I was looking through the repo list in nbr to find an app I couldn't remember the name of and stumbled across it and thought that a cool idea :)
<davmor2> morning heno :)
<heno> hey davmor2
<heno> happy testing day!
<davmor2> could it be anything other than a happy testing day :)
<jegHegy> after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, i have a bunch of packages in update-manager that can't be checked for install. where do i look for a log that gives me more info?
<ara> jegHegy: /var/log/dist-upgrade
<jegHegy> aha, they all have a broken dep on libmp3lame0
<ara> jegHegy: are the packages with the broken dependencies part of a non ubuntu archive? (medibuntu or similar)
<jegHegy> no, it's in multiverse
<jegHegy> oh, libmp3lame0 is, i mean
<jegHegy> the broken ones might be in universe
<jegHegy> i turned off all third party repos before upgrading
<jegHegy> (sidenote: rhythmbox while watching youtube, YEAH :D)
<schwuk> jegHegy: have you tried doing `sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0` from a terminal?
<schwuk> If it's can't install, it should at least tell you why.
<jegHegy> i did so, now it's upgrading the broken dep'd packages :O
<jegHegy> looks like a conflict with some third party packages as it removed some in the process
<jegHegy> everything seems to be in order :)
<ara> jegHegy: have you tried running sudo apt-get install -f ?
<jegHegy> the packages seem to be fine now
<jegHegy> this would've been quite confusing though if i didn't know where to look for help
<jegHegy> somehow there needs to be a way to help users through things like this, preferably with a UI
<davmor2> jegHegy: you'll probably find that it will work flawlessly tomorrow and that someone is already updating the package I find it quite often upgrading :)
<jegHegy> i know this is not something that's going to be worked on after a beta release, just letting it out :)
<jegHegy> davmor2: cheers :)
<jegHegy> so what i encountered was a problem with packages themselves?
<davmor2> jegHegy: nine time out of 10 one app will request ﻿libmp3lame0-ubuntu10 and ﻿libmp3lame0-ubuntu9 is in the repo as upgrading ﻿libmp3lame0 is the next on the devs agenda he just ran out of time the day before :)
<jegHegy> ah :)
<jegHegy> well other than this fiasco and a crashing intel xorg driver, the upgrade went real smooth :)
<jegHegy> i'm gonna grab some breakfast and then try to get a backtrace
<jegHegy> looks like #277709 from the symptoms
<jegHegy> ok, i've ran into a bit of a problem while trying to get a backtrace of X
<jegHegy> no sort of networking is brought up until gdm login and the crash i'm trying to get at happens at login
<jegHegy> so i can't ssh in to run gdb :/
<jegHegy> tried booting into recovery mode and running /etc/init.d/networking as root, but ifconfig still only shows the loopback device
<jegHegy> ifup doesn't help
<davmor2> jegHegy: does nothing show up in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jegHegy> i looked at it last night, nothing too helpful in it apart from telling me it's gonna die
<davmor2> jegHegy: might be enough for the bryce's of the world :)
<jegHegy> maybe :) i guess i'll just post the log and see if he needs a trace from me too
<jegHegy> brb
 * popey files bug 278998
 * popey pokes schwuk 
<micr1> hi anyone out there?
<schwuk> #278998
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsnapshot/+bug/278998
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 278998 in rsnapshot "[intrepid] rsnapshot.conf comments out common parameters" [Undecided,New]
<ara> micr1: yes, welcome :-)
<ara> popey: thanks for sharing
<popey> np
<ara> nice split :-)
<brobostigon> we lost half the room over at ubuntu-uk
<abePdIta> Hi everybody, running test!
<brobostigon> whats the status of the powerpc version, i have 7.10 still on my mac, and am looking for something newer, will the 8.10 version for powerpc be usable and stable, this is my laptop i use for work so it has to be stable,?
<ara> brobostigon: 8.10 is beta now. It is not meant to be installed in production servers, or important desktop/laptops. 8.04 is the stable release now
<ara> abePdIta: cool, what are you testing?
<brobostigon> ara: ok, thank you, how is 8.04 on powerpc, do you happen to know, by chance,?
<abePdIta> .. =) just following instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UbuntuDesktop
<ara> abePdIta: cool :-)
<ara> brobostigon: you can download it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<ara> brobostigon: it should be stable enough, but sorry, i cannot tell, as I am running under intel
<brobostigon> ara: ok, thank  you, i will give the live one a try first.
 * ara -> lunch
<heno> heh, tried installing every single firefox plugin in the archive - it works but it looks a bit messy :)
<heno> (this was Hardy - will now upgrade from there)
<davmor2> heno: can you have a word about the bug bot to get it so it works if you type in the bug number please?
<heno> davmor2: who runs that Sevaas?
<heno> ara (when you're back): Is the testing library only available f
<heno> ..or intrepid?
<heno> I'm trying to set up automated an upgrade test from Hardy to Intrepid
<davmor2> heno: no idea I'm afraid that's why I asked you :)
<ara> heno: I am afraid their only available for intrepid, but there are ldtp 1.2. ppas for hardy. Installing those, and the intrepid tests packages in hardy, should work
<ara> heno: https://launchpad.net/~apulido/+archive
<heno> ara: ok, thanks - will try
<ara> the split day
<heno> yay, I've got it launching update-manager!
<heno> but it fails to check and install updates
<heno> ara: what's the recommended way to file bugs against the test suite - attach the report html page?
<ara> well, there is a way to debug a bit more
<ara> (i need to write a guide about that)
<ara> heno: ^ report first with the html
<heno> ok
<ara> and then you can improve the information running again the test, but having set the local variable LDTP_DEBUG=2
<ara> that should print a lot more information to the terminal
<heno> right. perhaps we should just enable that by default for now?
<ara> heno: well, we could enable that variable as part of the installation process, but I don't know if that's a good idea
<heno> ara: right, I see now it's quite verbose too. docs will be fine
<heno> ara: bug 279068
<ara> heno: which file have you changed to put your password?
<heno> ara: update_system.py
<ara> heno: no, it is not the way to run it. you have the instructions here
<ara> heno: the file to be modified is update_manager_data.xml, and you have to run it using run_test.sh
<heno> ok, I'll try that. I used run_test.sh update_system.xml
<ara> heno: cool, that's the way, but you have to modified update_manager_data.xml
<ara> heno: I have updated the bug report as well
<heno> ara: that worked nicely :)
<ara> heno: good news :-)
<heno> now, can we make a system_upgrade version?
<ara> I am afraid we can't, but you could file that in ubuntu desktop testing project as a wishlist :-)
<heno> OK, will do. what are the blockers?
<ara> heno: could you please read my latest comment at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/276657 and give me some feed back?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 276657 in ubiquity "Main menu is still in English after installation from LiveCD" [Critical,Fix released]
<ara> heno: no blockers
<heno> for one thing it would have to be launched from a terminal as 'update-manager -d', not from the menu
<ara> heno: sure, but we could add that as an option. in ldtp you can run applications without the menu as well
<heno> ara: ok. it would be nice to automate upgrade testing as we approach release
<ara> heno: ok, I will work on it as soon as I clean some other tasks
<heno> ara: cool. I'm preparing some kvm images that can be used for regular upgrade tests
<charlie-tca> Any objections to my updating the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/XubuntuDesktop today?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: help yourself but we intend setting up new pages any way :)  But it's always good to have it first hand :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I'll do that
<davmor2> charlie-tca: give me a ping ehwn you finish :)
<charlie-tca> Okay
<davmor2> s/ehwn/when
<charlie-tca> davmor2: I think I have it for now. Anything else should be trivial
<davmor2> charlie-tca: cool :)
<charlie-tca> :)
<cr3> hi folks, it's 15h00 UTC and time for a Checkbox tutorial
<ara> join cr3 at #ubuntu-classroom
<ara> ok, I am leaving now, enjoy the rest of the testing day!
<davmor2> cr3: You need a logo for checkbox, the obvious one would be a box with a tick in it :)
<cr3> davmor2: thanks, I've already contracted Kenneth Wimer for the job. I think the tick will be it
<WastePotato> Yo.
<WastePotato> Is it meant to be testing day today?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> WastePotato: It is indeed
<WastePotato> Right. Where can I get the .iso?
<davmor2> WastePotato: which one?
<WastePotato> The Ibex Live CD. Not too sure I want to install it yet.
<davmor2> WastePotato: ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu?
<WastePotato> Um. I'll just try Ubuntu.
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<WastePotato> Thanks. :)
<davmor2> heno: m-a and wubi I think are pretty much tested to death now :)
<heno> davmor2: I'd suggest people could start playing a bit with automation
<heno> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation
<heno> perhaps it's best to run it in a VM
<davmor2> heno: might look at that tomorrow while I take images of Kubuntu for the wiki :)
<coucouf> Hi there, may I tell my Intrepid upgrade experience here ? I saw the post on the planet and wanted to give a hand.
<Zergy> You can if you want, this is the right channel.
<coucouf> Well it could be summed up like this : today there is no suitable X driver for an HD3850 graphic card.
<Zergy> I don't know, I'm using a nVidia graphic card. :/ Anyway, the ATI graphic card always have some driver's problems on Linux
<Zergy> You can use the "ati" drivers insted of the officiel fglrx if it don't work ("ati" is a 2D only driver)
<coucouf> fglrx doesn't work (bug #247376), radeon/ati doesn't work (bug #264462) and radeonhd flickers (bug #278471)... Bad luck. :-(
<Zergy> vesa ? :/
<coucouf> yes :D
<coucouf> At least the problems are known and the bugs are filed in Launchpad, but I really hope either of them is solved until Intrepid is released.
<Zergy> Yep, beaucoup vesa is not the greatest drivers for every day use. ^^
<Zergy> *beaucoup -> because
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-07
<bfallik> did i miss testing day?
<MathieuLJ> I have a question to any one who knows the answer. What is the stability level of this beta? If I upgrade now can I expect about 1bug/half hour or more or less?
<bfallik> MathieuLJ: I don't think it's possible to predict anyone's bug encounter rate.
<stgraber> MathieuLJ: well, we are now in feature freeze so only bug fixes can go in. I'm running Intrepid for my every-day use (because I like testing stuff and I usually can fix any issue I find) starting with Alpha1 and so far my only concern is the lack of ati proprietary driver (so I'm stuck with the 2d-only one for my radeon hd)
<stgraber> other than that everything works just fine (we had a couple of NM weirdness recently but nothing that can stop you from working)
<stgraber> MathieuLJ: funny, looking at your IP you are in Sherbrooke ? :)
<MathieuLJ> stgraber:Yeah I am in Sherbrooke, at the University
<stgraber> ok, I'm living in Sherbrooke (Ascot) for two months now :)
<MathieuLJ> stgraber:Thanks for the insight, I think I'll launch the upgrade right away. Although loosing fglrx isnt fun, I suppose I can live with less graphical performance.
<MathieuLJ> stgraber: :) Small world it is after all.
<stgraber> yeah and we expect a new driver from ATI upstream on release week, so that probably won't be included in Intrepid but likely as an update after release
<stgraber> MathieuLJ: yep
<stgraber> I'm working for Revolution Linux on LTSP and Ubuntu
<MathieuLJ> stgraber: Cool, good to about other people who work with Linux in the area.
<MathieuLJ> does compiz work at all with the open source drivers (I have never bothered to check until now)
<stgraber> MathieuLJ: depends on what board you have, with mine it doesn't
<MathieuLJ> stgraber: Thats not good news. I really like having my main programs nearby with my dock (needs compounding window manager).
<stgraber> MathieuLJ: what video card do you have ?
<MathieuLJ> stgraber: ATI X1650
<stgraber> ok, I have some doubts 3D support for this one is in the free ati driver but it should be better than mine (yours is r5xx mine is r6xx so support should be better for yours)
<MathieuLJ> Well thx for the help, I'm off to bed.
<stgraber> ok, see you
<jernst> hello, can someone tell me on what mainline rc is based linux-image-generic 2.6.27.5.5 ?
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<fungusman1> Hey guys, install 8.10. Got some bugs. What do I do ?
<persia> fungusman1, Check to see if they are already reported.  If not, report them in launchpad.
<fungusman1> k
<davmor2> fungusman1: have you signed up for a tracker account if not the next step is to do that and then add the bug numbers to the relevant testcase
<fungusman1> ok
<fungusman1> Im signing up now
<davmor2> what aree the bugs?
<fungusman1> My main one is that I cannot switch off my wifi card. Before ubuntu did not support it. Now it does, which is great, but I cannot use the switch at the front of my laptop to turn it off. I'm getting headaches and stuff for some reason, and I'm sure it's the wifi card. When I had windows, it was the same thing.
<fungusman1> So I think I might just black list it.
<arween> hello
<bobertdos> anyone here?
<perlluver> I have a question about NFS in Intrepid
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-08
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<davmor2> ara: morning you're auto test script is it best to try them in vm or hw?
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> davmor2: any of them should work
<davmor2> okay cool :)
 * ara starts automating dist upgrade
 * davmor2 mail finished, burns disk to test install before start on automated
<willgreg> hello all
<willgreg> hello jouston
<jouston> willgreg: Hi
<jouston> willgreg: Anything I can help you here sir?
<willgreg> Well, I´m trying to isolate a bug on my Ubuntu Install
<willgreg> The problem occurs after openning and closing multiples windows and tabs in Nautilus, Firefox, and Opera;  The Desktop seems to partially crash
<willgreg> The crash isn complete, mouse still works, but all attempts to launch new software fail
<willgreg> I was hoping for advice on how to install 2 or 3 completely seperate ubuntu partitions to isolate the configuration/software that causes this problem
<willgreg> Does anyone know how to set up extra Ubuntu installs on the same PC?
<ara> willgreg: if you use the desktop cds, it will set up extra space for you automatically. just choose "Guided - use empty space" when asked during the installation
<ara> willgreg: it is not a bad idea to save important data before the process, though
<willgreg> ara: I have tried the install disc, It may have worked, but it didn´t update Grub correctly...
<davmor2> willgreg: Did you do an autoresize?
<ara> willgreg: which option did you use?
<ara> willgreg: when rebooting, which system starts? the new one or the old one?
<willgreg> I have an extra hard-drive, I manually added a partition.  When the install completed and rebooted, there was no option for the new install...
<davmor2> willgreg: I think there is currently an issue with grub and second partitions.  You can get around it though by simply going into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<davmor2> in the install that works
<davmor2> and mod it.
<davmor2> the other thing is you may of installed grub for the second install on the second hd
<davmor2> try booting fro it instead
<willgreg> Hey, davmor2, that´s a good idea :) I can try that!
<willgreg> Thanks all
<davmor2> willgreg: give me to secs and I'll tell you how to mod the menu.lst
<ara> davmor2: he didn't :-)
<davmor2> ara: I know :(
<davmor2> ara: is there noway we could modify the script so it autoran a test.xml?  Reason I ask is you could run the test as in alt-F2 that way
<ara> davmor2: well, the final objective is to run those tests with checkbox, once the integration is completed
<davmor2> ah okay cool :)
<ara> davmor2: but alt+f2 does not accept parameters?
<davmor2> I know that's why I say it you could put in a full path and command that ran the test automatically it would be better :)
<daaaniel> i'm trying to find out status of intel gma x4500 support on the latest beta, it did not work very well for me on alpha 6 - can someon point me in the right direction?
<davmor2> ara: I keep getting an error on todays iso with openall.  Between 1/3 and 2/3's of the way through I'm guessing I get "unable to parse temp_log.xml
<mvo> that reminds me, how was the testing day for the upgrades? anything interessting? lots of failure and/or success reports?
<ara> davmor2: which one are you running exactly?
<davmor2> openAll.xml
<davmor2> ara: ^
<ara> davmor2: try running them by group of applications
<davmor2> will do
<ara> davmor2: it usually works better and it is easier to debug if anything goes wrong
<davmor2> ara: NP's
<ara> mvo: not much about the upgrade process, afraid. but some new people came to give us a hand. I think some one reported something about broken deps, but it seemed related to 3rd party repos
<ara> mvo: you can check the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/06/%23ubuntu-testing.txt
<mvo> thanks ara, I have a look
<davmor2> ara: FF opens at the end with http://www.games.html what should it actually do?
<ara> it should have opened with the file games.html generated at the path
<ara> I have a question about vbox, maybe someone can point me in the right direction. I am running intrepid as a host, and hardy as guest. in order to increase the resolution of my virtual machine, should I install the guest-utils for intrepid or for hardy???
 * davmor2 runs vbox to check
<davmor2> ara: reading the vbox info you just click on the devices tab in the running window and click on install guest additions
<ara> davmor2: yes, I also tried that, but the image seems to give a 404 error
<davmor2> ah worked for me in hardy
<ara> manually downloaded the iso file and put it under /usr/share/virtualbox in the host machine. that seems to have solved the issue
 * ara takes a break before the meeting 
<davmor2> right I'm off Lugmeeting talk to you all tomorrow
<pikwix> stats p
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-09
<Scorcher> hello?
<Scorcher> any network manager experts here?
<ara> morning!
 * ara needs to step out ~15m
<davmor2> Good Morning everybody
<thekorn> hey davmor2
<ara> morning thekorn, davmor2
<thekorn> hi ara
<davmor2> ara: I've added the mobile testcase to the old wiki temporarily it should be able to be literally copy/pasted across though.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/Mobile
<ara> davmor2: ok, cool :-)
<ara> i'll have a look
<davmor2> they only want the installer testing
<persia> Well, more would be cool, but we don't have enough users to get enough testers for me to be confident about too much more.
<davmor2> persia: to be honest the way the new wiki layout works you can use includes lines to pull in apps and the installer type :)
<persia> davmor2, I'm not as concerned about documentation as labour.  I'll want more test cases when there are more users and some more testers.  Currently, we've maybe 10 vocal users, of whom maybe one or two would be testers.
<persia> Probably only a few hundred installs in the wild.
<davmor2> persia: blog it regularly :)
<persia> Well, for -mid that won't help.  There are currently *two* retail devices on which it works, and it doesn't work really well on either of them.
<persia> For -mobile, the main blocker is the release : I'm expecting *lots* of users for next cycle.
<davmor2> no but it will help mobile
<persia> (For some reason all the manufacturers that make MIDs like to use HW for which Ubuntu doesn't have drivers :/)
<davmor2> D'oh
<persia> Yeah :)
<ara> persia, in a future we could prepare one of the testing days focusing the MID
<persia> ara, Let's wait until there's enough hardware out there.  I'd like a testing day against Mobile in January or so, as I think there will be enough users that we'll have a good set of bugs.
<ara> persia: yes, that is why I said "in a future" :D
<persia> heh.  Yeah.  No idea when.  I've been a MID user since 2003, but the number of devices that have Ubuntu supported hardware is *very* small.
<mvo> was it considered to encourage the netbook people to test the mid stuff or is that just too different so that it dosn't make sense? there are a lot of netbook people out there
<persia> mvo, I ran -mid on my netbook for a few months.  It's not really an ideal environment for that much hardware.
<persia> -mobile is a *much* better fit.
<mvo> right, I was wondering if it would broaden the tester base, even if its not ideal it might help
<persia> Oh, probably, but I'd rather get more testers for -mobile for now.  If there are too many, getting some of them to also test -mid may make sense.
<mvo> heh :) ok
 * ara -> lunch
<stgraber> davmor2: hey, if you have time, can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases with the needed information for the new testcases ?
<persia> stgraber, What needs to be there?
<stgraber> persia: each testcase must have: the target (ex. Ubuntu Alternate), a title and a link to a wikipage describing what needs to be done
<persia> Ah.  OK.
<stgraber> for MID/Mobile I also need to know if that amd64+i386 or i386 only
<persia> Mobile is i386 only.  MID is lpia only.
<stgraber> and if possible where to get the images (so I can make the download link to work)
<persia> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mid/intrepid/current and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mobile/intrepid/current/
<davmor2> stgraber: sorry lunch what do you need to know?
<etienne> hi
<ara> hey etienne
<etienne> i'm looking for a gconfd bug
<etienne> don't find anything on launchpad
<etienne> gconf-d is eating mostly of my cpu
<etienne> when i attach the process with strace
<etienne> poll([{fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}
<etienne> i get thousand of this
<etienne> i purged .gcon* and .gnome*
<etienne> without success
<etienne> connect(43, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/orbit-eroulland/linc-7502-0-34cc8193511d4"}, 49) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<etienne> and sometimes this line
<davmor2> mvo: ping
<asac> anyone has a daily CD from today or yesterday and could verify that libmca0 is on it?
<asac> err libmbca0
<asac> ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-10
<ara> morning!
<sbeattie> morning ara!
<sbeattie> does anyone know if there's a way to run hardy's update-manager in a debug mode? I've had it happen where, with enough packages to install, it just downloads them, says it installed them, but doesn't actually do it.
<ara> evening sbeattie ;-)
<persia> sbeattie, What sort of debug information are you trying to extract?
<sbeattie> uh, a clue as to why it's not actually installing packages?
<persia> That's harder then.  The actual installation is done by a call to synaptic, which then processes the changes in the requested apt-cache.
<ara> sbeattie: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager?
<sbeattie> hrm, I just realized I probably don't have apport turned on either.
<ara> sbeattie: did it fail in a particular package?
<ara> morning thekorn
<thekorn> good morning ara
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<davmor2> mvo: morning Dude do you deal with upgrades or is it someone else?
<mvo> hey davmor2
<mvo> davmor2: I do that
<davmor2> mvo: cool upgrading from hardy to intrepid you get the logout (greenman) top right and the fusa switch user/log out/switch off to the left of n-m applet is this known?
<mvo> davmor2: yes, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/274146
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 274146 in fast-user-switch-applet "Has not yet replaced the existing log out applet" [High,In progress]
<mvo> davmor2: its not tirivial, we will add a notification about this for the user so that he can click on a button and that updats his config
<mvo> automatically modifiying user configs is something we don't want to do
<davmor2> Okay
<mvo> davmor2: it should land today (hopefully)
<davmor2> give me a ping if it does I can re-test on Monday
<mvo> cool, thanks
<davmor2> mvo: Looks like everything else work pretty much fine
<mvo> excellent
<mvo> cd upgrades still need some love, but otherwise we should be in good shape
<davmor2> mvo: Nvidia updated without any issues which I know played up at one point, so looking good
<mvo> cool! that is good to know
<mvo> real HW testing, especially with nvidia and ati is great
<davmor2> mvo: I need to get hold of an ati card.  I got nvidia and intel so I'm only missing ati to round off my hardware collection :)
<ara> mvo: one question. I am trying to automated distribution upgrades. When reaching the dialog that stats "Do you want to start the upgrade?" and that you have two buttons, Cancel and Start Upgrade...
<ara> mvo: the accessibility seems to be not working at that point
<ara> mvo: if I try to run at-poke or accerciser, they get stuck
<ara> mvo: so I cannot get the assistive information
<mvo> ara: right, I think that this is a problem with the way the accessability stuff works. update-manager switches to root for the actually install
<mvo> and IIRC/AFAIK when doing that (via gksu/sudo) the layer does no longer work
<mvo> now I wonder if it is possible to just run the automatiation as root too (or even log into a root desktop session) for this testing
<ara> mvo: mmm, yes, I guess that would be the only solution
<ara> mvo:  thanks :-)
<mvo> ara: cheers, let me know how it all works out, I'm very interessted in your work on this
<mvo> ara: what VM solution do you use ?
<ara> mvo: virtualbox
<mvo> ara: does it support a non-gui mode too? so that you can e.g. attach vnc to it but it runs otherwise non-interactive and headless? kvm can do this, but it has other disadvantages (like needs HW support and snapshot seems to be broken)
<ara> mvo: I don't know, I will check that
<mvo> not important, I was just curious :) I am frustrated with kvm sometimes (especially because of the broken snapshot support) and I am curious about alternative
<thekorn> hi, has anyone ever heard about a bug where after an installation of intrepid no swap is used?
<persia> thekorn, I've encountered timing issues with swap loading sometimes, but trying to turn it on post-boot always seems to work.  I figured it was just my setup for encrypted swap being based on an out-of-date HOWTO.
<thekorn> persia: hmm, I did two clean installations in a row now, swapon -s is showing the swap device, but used stays at 0
<thekorn> so I'm wondering what's going on there
<sbeattie> thekorn: what's free show?
<davmor2> sbeattie: Duh it's a show that's free ;)
<thekorn> 4883752
<persia> thekorn: have you applied enough memory pressure to force swap?  What about your swappiness tunable?
<persia> It usually takes me a VM session and a bunch of other stuff to start using swap.
<thekorn> persia: memory is at 89% right now, so I think swapping should have started
<thekorn> oha! swappiness is 99
<mcas> can anyone tell me how i can start the gnome applet to change my cpu speed?
<mcas> how is the command?
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Anyone who knows where i may find the Ibex official themes ?
<persia> SiDi, I'd recommend starting with a liveCD.
<SiDi> Well i just wanna get the 2 themes :)
<SiDi> If possible without DLing the whole CD
<SiDi> i'm a bit limited in terms of bandwidth
<persia> SiDi, Yes, but I don't know.  You might ask in #ubuntu-art
<SiDi> Alright, thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-11
<elvis> heya, i am currently trying the beta of ubuntu 8.10 (fully patched) and thought about installing the ati-drivers 2:8.532-0ubuntu5 via synaptic. this fails with "xserver-xorg-core". Any suggestions? :/
<elvis> i think the package (xserver-xorg-core) is kinda blacklisted... (sry for the hang, i am translating the errorcode myself)
<FormallyeLVis> (could you read my above post (not the nickchanges :) or i need to post again?)
<W8TAH> hi folks -- sorry to bother u all - im running kubuntu 8.10 beta and i have a bug i need to file -- can someone please point me to where i can find this?
<nellery> W8TAH, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs will tell you everything you need to know
<W8TAH> nellery: ok - cool -- will it matter that im on kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<W8TAH> the bug is kde specific
<james_w> W8TAH: that doesn't matter, you just need to report it against the right package
<W8TAH> ok - -thanks james_w
<W8TAH> im on the launchpad page that is mentioned
<W8TAH> can someone tell me where KDM ends and KDE begins? - the problem is at login time
<W8TAH> im not sure which to file against
<W8TAH> it also occurs if i try to start a kde session using gnome
<W8TAH> errr gdm
<W8TAH> ok - i filed the bug at launchpad -- i have a system that i can setup for testing on monday if that will help
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-12
<mattycoze> hey guys, i heard this the chat for those wanting to give a little feedback on the beta version of Ibex right?
<mattycoze> (that's dad's shitty barina out front)
<bytefish> hi everyone
<bytefish> i'd like to help with testing desktop applications... i am currently working on a system to automatically create and verify testcases for a linux gui...
<bytefish> i don't know how much is applicable for ubuntu qa, but eventually one can start a project evaluating it...
<bytefish> right now i am working hard at uni, so i don't have the time right now to implement a fully working system... maybe someone can write me a mail to bytefish@gmx.de and we can talk about things, since i don't think it's useful to post in wiki...
<bytefish> thanks and bye
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-05
<ysf>  I'm trying to install (a fresh, vom alternate cd) koala - but everytime he configures the upstart service he reboots. when i launched the recovery mode i could dpkg --configure the remaining packages but it always reboots after upstart. do you have a hint what i can do to continue the install?  my current iso is: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> Morning All
<davmor2> sbeattie: did you get cjwatson's email about the server re-org,  will that effect our script (I'm assuming it will).
 * ara reboots
<maxstirner> having a bit of a nitemarish experieence on karmic
<maxstirner> i do like going +1 early..
<maxstirner> I get x hardware freezes I'm having a hard time finding the relevant bug for
<maxstirner> could be due to the usb system also, luks containers arent opened automatically any longer
<maxstirner> nautilus seems tohave a hard time opening a windowupon first launch after booting, i have to kill it usually
<thekorn> hi,
<thekorn> I've a question about a possible bug in gnome's file selector dialog,
<thekorn> under which conditions should the icon of an image file show a thumbnail?
<thekorn> in the past a thumbnail was shown for 'small' jpg files,
<ara> and now?
<thekorn> ara: just a black default icon
<davmor2> thekorn: might be best asking on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop
<thekorn> which looks like this icon which is shonw in cases where an icon was not found
<thekorn> okidoki, aking there
<ara> thekorn, maybe you have wrong permissions in .thumbnails?
<ara> thekorn, or you deleted?
<thekorn> hmm, I see this in UNR and desktop live session
<ara> thekorn, for every file?
<thekorn> ara: no just for every image file
<ara> thekorn, what are the contents of the .thumbnails folder? are those under fail?
<thekorn> ara: hmm, I don't have a ~/.thumbnails in the live sessions at all
<ara> thekorn, maybe then is wrong permissions in the live session
<ara> .thumbnails is supposed to be created to hold those thumbnails
<fader_> Hi, everybody!
 * fader_ waits for "Hi, Dr. Nick!"
<davmor2> You'll wait a while you're no doctor nick :P
<davmor2> Morning fader_ :)
<fader_> davmor2: How was your weekend?
<davmor2> normal thanks racing around like a flaming mad man
<fader_> Hopefully not testing ISOs though :)
<davmor2> I would of been if I could of got to the global jam
<smb> Is the oem install option on Kubuntu Karmic amd64 supposed to be working or known to be broken?
<davmor2> smb: should be working it did for me for beta
<smb> davmor2, Bah, it repeatably hangs for me on the last step (user configuration) at 37% with the process madly trying to read some apparently busy socket...
<smb> OK, bug write time then :/
<davmor2> smb: I'll have a look after.  It might be something that got introduced post beta
<smb> davmor2, That might be. Part of my test is a dist-upgrade before preparing for shipping
<smb> davmor2, I'do another round without upgrading. And then one without installing the nvidia binary driver.
<davmor2> smb: was there a kernel update in there or installer updates that would break it
<smb> davmor2, There was a kernel update too, I believe
<smb> davmor2, Installer I am not sure, but I get that ingo
<smb> info even
<OberonKing> sorry folks, i'm have a issue with the last 2 livecd, alpha 6 and beta don't boot, make the boot process but freeze... can't even enter to a console (ctrl+f1). i try noapic, nolapic, ....etc and nothing.....
<OberonKing> ohh, i forget, in virtualBox work without problems
<davmor2> OberonKing: sound like a hardware issue.  If you've written a bug then do the following please.  sudo lspci -vvnn > lspci.txt   then add the text file to the bug.  if you haven't written a bug then please do and add as much info as possible.  Try extracting the syslog so people can see where your machine is having issues
<OberonKing> davmor2, thanks... the lspci thing done, but... the exit of liveCD it's imposible... if boot without splash option there isn't no error.. and after that, can't responds nothing
<davmor2> OberonKing: do you have an intel 915 gfx card in the machine?
<OberonKing> nope, Nvidia GF 8600GT, mother asus m2npv-vm, micro athlon64 x2 +4600
<sbeattie> davmor2: re the access announcement from colin, I'm pretty certain that only affects releases.ubuntu.com and not cdimage.ubuntu.com, so no change to our scripts.
<davmor2> sbeattie: Cool just thought I'd double check :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: but speaking of, is there a chance I could get you to test the zsync SRU I pushed out for Bug 420931?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420931 in zsync "zsync crashes with SIGSEGV when updating dvds" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420931
<davmor2> sbeattie: right is it just zsync that needs updating?
<sbeattie> davmor2: yeah
<sbeattie> davmor2: you shouldn't see "Segmentation fault" post update in your cron logs anymore.
<sbeattie> (if it's actually fixed it)
<davmor2> sbeattie: done
<davmor2> I'll let you know tomorrow
<sbeattie> davmor2: please do. It should also reduce/eliminate the rcksum-* files left behind in your isodir.
<davmor2> Yay
<OberonKing> davmor2, fill a bug report, thanks.... it's a pity, I use ubuntu since hoary and never have troubles to run a liveCD
<davmor2> OberonKing: the syslog will most likely hold the key which is the problem.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-06
<archiebenedict> im trying to setup my bc43 wireless card to use wpa2, but when i add encryption, the apply button goes away?
<archiebenedict> whats wrong?
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> Morning All
<smb> davmor2, A little feedback on the hang on Kubuntu oem install. For me it seems to be related to the installation of the nvidia binary driver before doing the "prepare for shiping" step and rebooting into user setup. Has anyone nvidia hw and time to verify?
<davmor2> yeah I'll have a look after
<davmor2> sbeattie: I posted you my latest cronjob result
<ara> davmor2, what happened with the cronjob?
<davmor2> sbeattie: updated zsync.  So it hopefully no longer segfaults on dvd. I forwarded the results to him so he can close or update the bug :)
<davmor2> ara: it certainly looks like the issue is resolved :) and no more tmp files either.  and the system seems faster
<davmor2> ara: ^
<ara> davmor2, did sbeattie change his dl-iso... script?
<davmor2> ara: yeah it's python based now and contains zsync for dl'ing.  He didn't need to chage the addresses though as when he read it, the update was only for releases.ubuntu.com which we don't use :)
<ara> davmor2, is it pushed in bzr? (lp:ubuntu-qa-tools)
<davmor2> ara: yes
<davmor2> dl-ubuntu-test-iso.py
<ara> davmor2, k, thanks
<davmor2> ara: it's a lot more configurable
<davmor2> hey ara I hate to be picky but I covered the last 2 tests so it was 100% coverage
<sbeattie> davmor2: awesomesauce, can you post your results (and what release your server is running)  to bug 420931? Thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420931 in zsync "zsync crashes with SIGSEGV when updating dvds" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420931
<davmor2> sbeattie: added
<donaldo> hello
<donaldo> speak spanish??
<donaldo> alguien habla español, es que mi ingles es muy malo
<alexm> donaldo: yo lo hablo
<donaldo> hola tengo un problema, instalo los driver de nvidia en karmic y al reiniciar el sistema se queda en pantalla negra
<donaldo> y no se cual sea la causa
<alexm> donaldo: mejor hablamos en privado
<donaldo> ok
<davmor2> Morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<davmor2> wubi is still broken oh as is the live installer
<davmor2> meh
<fader_> davmor2: I thought you were going to fix all the bugs!
<davmor2> fader_: no just report them, the devs have the wonderful task of actually fixing them :)
<davmor2> fader_: you need to stop flicking the netsplit button ;)
<fader_> davmor2: It gives me something to do... keeps me off the streets and out of trouble.
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> fader_: sad but true
<davmor2> smb: sorry but the partition is a bit broke today so I can't test it properly :(
<smb> davmor2, Sounds bad. :( Well, another day, then. I got a bit of a scared feeling with the nvidia binary driver in general. If someone notices high cpu loads from the X driver with it, I'd be interested in getting pinged
<MvG> Hi! After updating to Karmic, I found I had several packages installed from older versions, usually from some kind of PPA, which were no longer available for Karmic. I decided I want a "clean" Karmic, and uninstall all those packages.
<MvG> I think I'll do so using a hackish bash script: http://dpaste.com/hold/103367/ . Is there a better way? Do you find that command interesting? Is there some kind of wiki or forum where that command would be useful to others in the same situation?
<davmor2> someone take that switch off of fader_ this is getting out of hand now ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-07
<louieb> hello
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> fader_: Morning dude
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<davmor2> Wubi is still broken but slightly differently :)
<fader_> How's tricks?
<davmor2> may also effect live installs
<fader_> davmor2: I think you've been replaced by a simple script :)
<fader_> while(true) { if (fader_logged_on) print "wubi is broken" }
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> it's getting there though
<davmor2> might be a respin after to see if that fixes it yay
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> cr3: Morning Dude
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama
<davmor2> cr3: have you been getting a lot of fails from live cd installs?
<cr3> davmor2: I've been getting some weirdness from live cds indeed, but I haven't had time to look into 'em
<davmor2> cr3: don't worry I think cjwatson and evand are a step ahead of you dude.  Installer lock yesterday was one fault and todays is a ever so slightly different one ;)
<davmor2> cr3: they are looking into now.  When they find the fix, they will hopefully respin.
<abgalphabet> how to test karmic beta booting?
<abgalphabet> boot karmic beta on virtualbox, and see some problem during boot, should i report it as bug?
<davmor2> abgalphabet: there is a problem on the current cd's it is known about and being worked on :)
<davmor3> hey fader_ at least alternate still work ;)
<fader_> Heh
<davmor3> O:-)
<davmor3> >:-)
 * davmor2 wishes I could set left the room message as crap empathy crashed again
<ara> QA meeting in 2 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<cgregan> eeejay: ping
<eeejay> hey cgregan
<cgregan> hey eeejay
<cgregan> along the lines of our conversation yesterday....what would you list as the qualifications required to be a prosperous hacker of Accessability/LDTP automation?
<cgregan> Language wise
<cgregan> and anything else you can think of
<eeejay> cgregan, i think a lot of the boilerplate descriptions that you guys have for devs is a good start. like "gnome technologies"
<cgregan> eeejay: any languages specifically? Just python?
<eeejay> cgregan, experience with pyatspi
<cgregan> excellent....
<eeejay> cgregan, if the person will also be fitting shiny new clutter apps for automation, than C
<eeejay> s/than/then/
<cgregan> ah...good to know
<eeejay> with experience wit ATK
<cgregan> Is LDTP in C as well?
<eeejay> cgregan, i recently rewrote it in python :)
<cgregan> eeejay: great!
<metalf8801> can I install/remove more then one program at a time with Ubuntu software Center? Like I could in Add/remove?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-08
<ara> morning!
<davmor2> Morning All
<Socah> Hello. I have small problem. My / and /home folder is full, there is no disk quota. I want to enter my home folder from liveusb, but it's encrypted by encryptfs. How to access it? I need to move few files to other partition, but I'm not able to.
<davmor2> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<fader_> davmor2: Didja fix wubi yet? :)
<davmor2> fader_: just trying it now
<fader_> :)
<fader_> I was wondering if the shell script that runs you was broken ;)
<jcastro> marjo: Here's the draft for the call for help for eucalyptus, did I miss anything? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JorgeCastro/EucalyptusCFH
<jcastro> I'll send a link along to that fellow you just mailed me about as soon as I get it finalized
<marjo> jcastro: thx for writing this up
<marjo> you might want to check the broken link: Discussion about Eucalyptus can be posted directly to <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel">ubuntu-devel</a>.
<jcastro> no worries, I just wanted to make sure I get it right
<jcastro> yeah but on the blog it'll be right, it won't be on the wiki, that's just where I put it for you to check it ouy
<marjo> ara can give additional feedback overnight
<marjo> thx again!
<jcastro> (we'll fix the links depending on which medium we're posting on)
<jcastro> ok!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-09
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> Morning All
<thekorn_> good morning davmor2
<thekorn_> how/where should I report usability bugs in a live session?
<davmor2> launchpad.  As per normal
<thekorn_> first one is: it is not obvious that the password for the "mount volume" (policy kit) dialog is empty
<davmor2> thekorn_: have a word with pitti about that
<davmor2> second
<thekorn_> second one: empathy's "enter details for new account" only allows new jabber and g-talk accounts
<davmor2> thekorn_: not just me then I noticed it yesterday but was too concerned with other stuff :)
<davmor2> thekorn_: for that bug let me know I confirm it :)
<thekorn_> davmor2: which one, the empathy bug?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> thekorn_: as a work around if you close that window and then hit edit->accounts you then get the full list
<thekorn_> davmor2: jo, will add this to the bug once filed
<thekorn_> davmor2: bug 447098
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 447098 in empathy ""i want a new account" in karmic live session only let you create a jabber and g-talk account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447098
<thekorn_> damn, I should start testing new releases earlier in the cycle :(
<davmor2> thekorn_: I found too many bugs that have crept in, in the last 2 months
<davmor2> :(
<thekorn_> another one: when you choose language "english" and keymap "german" on live-cd startup you still get USA as keyboard layout in the live session
<davmor2> thekorn_: again pitti/seb128/cjwatson for those kinda issues
<fader> How's it going, wubi?  Er, I mean, davmor2 :)
<davmor2> fader: Dude no _
<fader> :/
<davmor2> fader: wubi is broked and it tis your fault
<davmor2> :P
<fader> How is it my fault?!
<fader> :)
<davmor2> fader: I meant no fader_
<fader> Ah, hehe
<davmor2> well need to blame someone you're the obvious scapegoat
<davmor3> Boo!!!!!
<davmor3> >:-)
<davmor3> Hello cgregan hows things?
<cgregan> Hey davmor3! Are you one better now?
<cgregan> :-)
<davmor2> no he is the evil one :)
<cgregan> davmor2: hehe
<cgregan> Things are pretty busy here davmor2
<cgregan> We are planning a team sprint to Taipei Taiwan coming up in a week.
<davmor2> cgregan: things are chaos here.  I'd like to say organised but that would be an outrageous lie
<cgregan> davmor2: I bet.....3 weeks to ship
<cgregan> davmor2: There may be a year between me and my platform QA days, but I remember the chaos well still! :-)
<davmor2> cgregan: it might not be such a worry if everything worked.  But so far we haven't had a fully functional wubi
<davmor2> fader: ^ like that for a sign off :)
<fader> :)
<davmor2> I found another thing to hate vista for.  No obvious way to grab info from cmd it's a case of select all or nothing :(
<fader> davmor2: You mean like copy-n-paste?
<davmor2> fader: yeap.  you can't drag the cursor over a certain piece of text and say copy-paste.  You have to right click and select all, hit enter to copy it and then paste where ever
<davmor2> most annoying
<fader> davmor2: Used to be you could right-click, select "mark", then mark text (only in a rectangular block though) and then hit enter to copy it
<fader> Been a long time since I've been forced to use cmd though, so maybe that's gone
<davmor2> fader: is is the output of a dir  /S
<fader> IIRC DOS supports enough pipelining to say "dir /s > output.txt"
<davmor2> fader: my way got the info I needed so I was happy in the end but it is still sucky
<fader> davmor2: Agreed, it's no bash + gnome-terminal
<davmor2> fader: remind me why people use windows again?
<fader> davmor2: They just don't know any better ;)
<davmor2> the unenlightened masses
<asac> hola ... someone has a livecd running ;)?
<asac> please open firefox -> tools -> addons -> extensions ... do you see ubufox there?
<asac> ubuntu firefox extension
<asac> thx
<asac> let me know please
<davmor2> asac: 2 minutes
<asac> i dont see it on live-usb image of today, but i dont want to just say its gone officially as we have a RC bug on that
<asac> i mean: i dont see the bug ;) ... e.g. i _can_ see ubufox
<sbeattie> asac: I do, but from daily live 20091009, looks like I'm pulling down a slightly newer live cd now.
<sbeattie> asac: I do == I see it.
<davmor2> I see ubuntu firefox modifications 0.8b1 in there
<davmor2> asac:^
<davmor2> sbeattie: yeah reroll for me to test possible wubi fix
<asac> well. as long as its there its fine
<asac> it was confirmed by ara and a few bug reporters before beta
<asac> so great
<asac> nothing better than that.
 * asac goes closing bug
<asac> sbeattie: you do see the bug or ubufox?
<sbeattie> ubufox
<asac> cool
<asac> are you all running usb or real cd?
<sbeattie> livecd in a virtualbox guest
<davmor2> real cd 20091009.1
<davmor2> asac
<asac> i386?
<davmor2> asac: yes
<davmor2> asac: I could tell you 64bit to but I would need to burn it first
<asac> hmm. ok so no test coverage on 64bit
<asac> i also have 32
<davmor2> asac: you only had to say well if you want to go ahead and burn it ;)
<sbeattie> mine was amd64
<davmor2> yay
<davmor2> asac: ^
<davmor2> asac: confirmed on 64bit
<asac> very good
<asac> that makes a good testing mix and i can sleep again ;)
<davmor2> asac: sleep? isn't that the thing you do in bed with your eyes closed and stuff.  I remember the notion of the concept
<asac> oh yes ...
<jsalisbury> I was able to get through Eucalyptus Tests: UEC-001 and UEC-002 that are listed on: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/Eucalyptus - Didn't run into any issues using two Dell 2950s
<jsalisbury> Running UEC-003 tonight and during weekend
<davmor2> jsalisbury: Cool that's good news many thanks
<jsalisbury> davmor2: np. the first two tests were pretty straight forward install tests.  The real fun will be test3 and trying out the "meat" of Eucalyptus.
<davmor2> jsalisbury: it's still nice to know that they actually work though :)
<jsalisbury> davmor2: agreed :-) I used the 10-9-09 daily iso
<unit3> ... can someone tell me what happened to screen-profiles in karmic?
<unit3> oh, got renamed as byobu. I see.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-10
<duncan_bayne> Hi guys, I'm testing out Karmic Server, and can't get Grub2 to boot from my second RAID device if I remove the first.  I don't know if this is a bug or not (I enabled boot from failing RAID in setup but don't know if I've hosed it).  Anyone have any experience in this area?
<duncan_bayne> Ah, don't worry - known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/427048
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 427048 in grub-installer "grub2 needs to install the bootloader to each disk in a RAID1 array providing /boot" [High,Fix released]
<duncan_bayne> Yup, just found it.  Must have missed it the first time around - spent quite some time hunting.
<wild_oscar> hi! I'm having issues with bluetooth on karmic - does anyone know where I can find the file libbluetooth.so.2?
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Raphi974> I have the brightness blinking non-stop.... since the GDM Login Screen.... Can someone help me ?
<Raphi974> Here's my problem : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipD2rQwJpM0
<Raphi974> Any idea ?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-11
<Javi> _
<Alejandro-_-> hello
<ara> good morning all!
<primes2h> ara: good morning! :-)
<ara> morning primes2h
<primes2h> ara: I see that now there are LoCo team testing added to HOF.
<ara> primes2h, yes, I will announce it today with a blog post :)
<primes2h> But last week end I found out that we (Italian Testing Team) weren't added to ubuntu-it yet (an omission), so we did it 8 of  October.
<primes2h> ara:  all tests done before that date are not present (e.g. earlier builds)
<ara> primes2h, so, from now on you will be there in the top chart! :)
<primes2h> ara: I hope to ;-) Is it possible to retrieve those tests about the Final Release? here they are http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Casi/Svolti
<ara> primes2h, I am afraid not, it is an automated script
<primes2h> ara: pity, it took just 43 out of 74 tests.
<Sulumar> Greetings
<Sulumar> Can i help with something
<Sulumar> anything to work on ??
<Sulumar> greetings again
<ara> hey Sulumar
<Sulumar> Hi ara
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> Sulumar, right now things are going to go a bit slower, as we just released Ubuntu 10.10
<Sulumar> noticed that
<ara> Sulumar, but if you have a laptop, you could work on the Laptop testing program
<ara> Sulumar, or SRU testing
<Sulumar> out of luck laptop is broken
<ara> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ara> SRU is a great way to help
<ara> you can ask jibel if you have any questions
<Sulumar> Ill fill the optional testing case for vmware first and than take a look at sru
<jibel> Hi Sulamar
<Sulumar> Greetings jibel
<jibel> We just opened maverick-proposed and Stable Releases updates is a great way to help.
<Sulumar> let me read that wiki page first
<jibel> If you can help with stable releases testing you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<jibel> The list of packages to test is available at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<Sulumar> ok, just give me the time to check
<jibel> Sulumar, some tests requires a specific hardware or setup but other are more easy to test in a standard desktop environment.
<jibel> for example, bug 654981 simply needs to use empathy and ensure that there is no regression
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 654981 in empathy (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SRU empathy to 2.32.0.1 in maverick (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654981
<jibel> or bug 657371 for netbook users, that you can use the guest session.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657371 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Ubuntu Netbook Edition maverick doesn't have a guest session (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657371
<jibel> The most important thing is to be sure that no regression is introduced and having a look at the patch can give some guidance.
<persia> Um, no.
<persia> The most important thing is verifying that one can reproduce the bug before, and can't after.  no regressions is #2.
 * persia has seen a few -proposed uploads that didn't actually solve the problem, and very much hopes people are checking that.
<Sulumar> ok but for now i only have a vmware as platforme to test on
<jibel> persia, I kindly disagree. Users expect a reliable system, and any fix introducing a regression will be rejected. I agree that the patch proposed in a SRU must fix the original issue though :-)
<jibel> Sulumar, most of the testing can be done in a VM.
<Sulumar> good
<Sulumar> count me in
<Sulumar> ill start as soon as i can confirm the automated install for 10.10 in vmware
<jibel> Sulumar, thanks for your help, that's much appreciated.
<persia> jibel, I agree with your intent.  My priority comes because it's easier to prove a positive than prove a negative, so one can fail insufficient fixes faster than one can verify lack of regressions.  I'm more than happy to disagree about implementation if you prefer, as I'm confident there's no harm in multiple approaches towards the same goal.
<jibel> persia, right, we also often reject insufficient fixes too. but because it's /easier/ to prove a positive, we - as sru testers - must be paranoid about regressions.
<persia> Oh, I'm all in favour of paranoia :)  I just tend to execute the TEST CASE as a first step when beginning the verification.
<jibel> persia, or prior to that, write the test case :-)
<persia> Hmm.  I tend to do that wearing a developer hat, rather than a tester hat.  Maybe I'm creating a false distinction.
<jibel> ara, Woohoo: 100% image and mandatory test case coverage \o/
<ara> jibel, of course! :)
<jibel> persia, because you're conscientious, but not every dev do that. just go through http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html and count real the test cases. That usually don't pass the sru sponsonship process though
<persia> Few members of ~ubuntu-dev need sponsorship, so that filter doesn't help as much as we'd like.
<jibel> indeed
<persia> Maybe it's worth petitioning the SRU team to not accept anything into -proposed until it has a TEST CASE?  I think it's unsafe to expect the testing team to both write and execute the tests for a bug understood by the developer: we may end up testing the wrong thing.
<jibel> I completely agree. If such SRU reach the testing stage, I usually reject them when the test is non obvious.
 * jibel -> lunch
<Sulumar> the advantages of a vm i can work on a clean system without touching my production
<jibel> Sulumar, I use 1 VM per stable release, with one clean snapshot. This way you can test on a clean system, and when you're done with testing, you restore the snapshot.
 * persia uses schroot for most testing (only works for stuff that doesn't require X/kernel/udev/etc. concerns)
<Sulumar> I made a Template from witch i make linked clones
<Sulumar> 1 per testing case if needed
<Sulumar> so i can trash them if they get stuck
<jibel> ara, do you think we could have 2 set of test cases for iso testing, one for LTS and one for the dev release ?
<ara> jibel, yes, I think that's possible, we need to have a special install of the iso tracker as well
<ara> like lts.qa.ubuntu.com
<jibel> ara, could we do that before the next point release of lucid  and work on the test cases for natty separately ?
<ara> jibel, when is 10.04.2 due to?
<jibel> ara, 2011-01-27
<ara> jibel, of course, that's possible. We can work on it together during UDS, is that OK?
<jibel> ara, okay. thanks.
<ara> jibel, added to my UDS TODO list ;-)
<ara> jibel, what plans do you have for UDS?
<ara> jibel, or, what plans do you have for Natty?
<jibel> ara, For Natty ? nothing I'm working on stable releases :-P
<ara> jibel, hehehe, for the Natty cycle, I mean/meant
<jibel> ara, related to the test cases above or from a more general point of view ?
<ara> generally speaking
<jibel> ara, my main concern are regressions, we had a few during maverick cycle, and like to be able to design a tool to match the incoming reports with events like a new package published to -update or unusual flow of incoming reports.
<jibel> ara, I'm working on a prototype.
<ara> jibel, that sounds great :)
<jibel> ara, the second thing would be to have a common overview of what's happening in the stable releases.
<jibel> ara, currently the dev teams have there own lists, then we have the pending srus and the regression tracker
<jibel> ara, I think it would be an improvement to have one common tool.
<ara> jibel, indeed, it is always confusing to have several places you have to look to
<jibel> ara, for instance you sent a link to the tool used by the server team, but the desktop team use something different.
<jibel> ara, you don't even known if both team use the same selection criteria to identify the packages to work on.
<Sulumar> do you know how to integrate Thunderbird with Maveriks messaging menu
<Sulumar> ??
<ara> Sulumar, I haven't tried it yet, but: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<Sulumar> allready got that but it doesent seem to work
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-12
<sujiths80> after the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 , I can see two ubuntus one in 2.x.35 version and one on 2.x.32
<ara> good morning all!
<alourie> good morning
<cr3> I have a system that seems to keep rebooting while displaying a blank screen, nothing ever appears after the bios. is there a way to show what's going on and perhaps even fix the problem probably related to the video driver?
<charlie-tca> hit shift to get a grub menu, edit the boot line and remove "quiet splash"
<charlie-tca> rather, hold shift
<cr3> charlie-tca: ok, I was pxe booting so that wasn't working but, without those options, I now get stuff scrolling but the same behavior afterwards: blank screen and it automatically reboots
<charlie-tca> well, that stumps me
<charlie-tca> no error you can catch, I take it?
<fader> Does it boot to a login prompt and then reboot, or never make it that far?
<charlie-tca> the other trick I have been able to use is to try switching the tty's when it blanks. But, if it is rebooting itself, that won't work either.
<cr3> charlie-tca: nope, goes directly from scrolling stuff to blank screen. isn't there some vga friendly parameter I can pass so that I cna potentially install the driver?
<cr3> actually, my bad, it doesn't seem to be rebooting, I must need more caffeine
<charlie-tca> try "nomode" maybe?
<fader> cr3: IIRC cyphermox was seeing that on some nvidia hardware and had a workaround
<charlie-tca> I am not familiar with the pxe boot, but maybe replacing "quiet splash" with "nomode" will do something.
<cyphermox_> cr3: nomodeset
<cr3> charlie-tca: nomode didn't work, still blank screen
<cr3> cyphermox_: trying...
<cr3> nevermind folks, intel graphics controller and nomodeset doesn't apply
<moustafa> Good morning, cr3 , fader_ , davmor2 , komputes , everyone who I may have missed
<moustafa> Congrats on another fantastic Ubuntu release!
<komputes> hi moustafa
<persia> Attempting to list folks is doomed to failure in every case
<davmor2> morning moustafa how's life?
<komputes> hi persia
<moustafa> persia : Agreed, hence why I used a wildcard ;)
<persia> hey komputes.
<moustafa> davmor2 : It's ok, overall
<davmor2> good good
<moustafa> davmor2 : How're you?
<davmor2> busy but bood thanks
<davmor2> good even
<sujiths80> hi...After upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10 ,I am getting failure for mounting of drive sda1
<sulumar> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-13
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> ara: good morning
<ara> morning alourie
<alourie> ara: I have a question if you don't mind
<ara> alourie, go ahead
<alourie> ara: I've been thinking about the new website, and beyond the bug I already opened on the landing page, I think it needs a bit of reorganizing. How can it be done? I mean, how do I tell the ideas I have?
<alourie> opening a bunch of bugs doesn't seem to fit here
<ara> alourie, have you seen that I fixed the landing page to show a motto?
<alourie> oh?
<ara> I fixed that yesterday
<alourie> wow, I haven't even noticed :-)
<alourie> hold on, I'll refresh the page
<ara> alourie, and about the changes, what I am thinking of doing, is to put the content of the wp site as a LP branch, and you can do your changes and propose merges
<ara> the wp-theme is already there as a branch, so if you want to make changes to the wp-theme you can branch that and propose your changes
<ara> suggestions are great, but it is better if you actually implement them
<alourie> ara: if you put it as a branch, I will work on it :-)
<ara> alourie, the wp-theme is already as branch
<ara> alourie, and the content, I will try to put it today
<alourie> ara: that would be great. Btw, will it include the layout as well?
<ara> alourie, the layout is the theme, and that's already in LP
<ara> lp:~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/wp-theme
<alourie> ara: ah, that's great
<ara> good morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning ara!
<alourie> ara: I'd have to install wordpress to test changes, right?
<ara> alourie, indeed
<alourie> ara: cool, thanks
<ara> jibel, can you check my comment at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/651250/comments/2
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651250 in ubuntu-qa-website "qa.u.c home page is missing title, description and favicon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress]
<ara> please
<sulumar> Good morning
<ara> morning sulumar
<jibel> ara, I agree with the keyword meta tag, it's pretty useless for google.
<jibel> Hi sulumar
<jibel> but the description is used by the search result snippets
<ara> jibel, OK, I will add the description, then
<jibel> ara, great! many thanks.
<ara> jibel, now I have changed the landing page a bit and placed a "fixed post" stating what Ubuntu QA is
<jibel> that's better. it makes the site look less like a planet.
<jibel> you dropped the menu on the right panel ?
<ara> jibel, yes I did, I felt it was a bit redundant
<ara> we have the menu on the top, anyway
<ara> jibel, do you want it back?
 * jibel is navigating to see if it makes sense to add it back
<jibel> what's annoying is that it never changes while it should change with the context.
<ara> jibel, what do you mean?
<jibel> the sub-menu always displays the archive of the posts. When I'm on another section than the home page it's a bit confusing.
<jibel> but I agree that the previous menu was redundant with the main navigation.
<ara> jibel, what would you like to see? a submenu like the one we have at uds.ubuntu.com?
<ara> I agree that would be nice to have
<ara> wanna implement it?  ;-)
<jibel> I don't see any submenu at all on uds.u.c, is it my lack of coffee this morning ? :-)
<ara> jibel, it is my lack of coffee! I have seen it somewhere, maybe it wasn't uds.u.c :)
<jibel> maybe, the right menu should be displayed only on the home page, and use the whole page for the content in other sections.
<ara> wow, the colour at uds.u.c. is way too orange
<jibel> yeah, not enough aubergine, indeed
<ara> jibel, the page with the submenu is www.ubuntu.com
<jibel> ara, that's it. But there's a lot of content on www.u.c, so it makes sense use a submenu. I don't think you can apply the same to qa.u.c because the site map is flat. There is only 1 level.
<jibel> ara, my feeling is that we don't need that sub navigation excepted on the aggregation page.
<jibel> and you could use the full width for the content like on other *.u.c web sites.
<jibel> excepted on the home page of course.
<ara> yes, that makes sense
<alourie> jibel, ara: I think that the current sidebar should appear only with planet
<alourie> and
<alourie> ara: should I open bug to remove comments form from the pages?
<ara> alourie, you can open a bug, but that's also changeable in the theme, so you can implement the changes
<alourie> ara: ah, great
<sulumar> jibel, could you give me the links to start SRU pls
<sulumar> trashed a vm by accident and lost the history
<jibel> sulumar, here it is : http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<jibel> sulumar, don't hesitate to ask if you need help.
<sulumar> thx
<jibel> sulumar, there is one in lucid that I'm failing to reproduce - bug 533369
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 533369 in debootstrap (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "Fails to debootstrap squeeze chroot due to missing apt-get (affects: 1) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533369
<jibel> maybe you'll be luckier than me
<ara> alourie, you can open a bug and link the branch your working on with it, then request a merge
<sulumar> ill try
<jibel> sulumar, the 2 kde bug 656195 and bug 656196 are easy target too.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656196 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "add new Indian Rupee Unicode symbol (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656196
<jibel> The second is trivial while the first needs to recompile kdevelop.
<sulumar> ill try to understand and reproduce debootstrap on 10.10 and 10.04 if needed
<alourie> ara: can you give me the lp link again for the theme branch?
<alourie> I reconnected and lost history
<ara>  lp:~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/wp-theme
<jibel> sulumar, the problem with deboostrap only exists in lucid when you try to create a debian squeeze chroot with a buildd variant. If you don't know debootstrap too much, you can start with easier tests.
<sulumar> in fact i dont know debootsrtap at all but that allows me to learn it
<alourie> ara: thansk
<jibel> sulumar, you'll find documentation about debootstrap here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<sulumar> thx
<sulumar> ok ill try something else to start
<sulumar> bootstrap is a bit too complicated to learn in paralel with windows
<sulumar> think im not good enough to do sru AND a course
<jibel> :-)
<jibel> sulumar, I proposed bug 657865
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657865 in josm-plugins (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "josm-plugins cannot be installed with maverick version (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657865
<jibel> sulumar, the current version in maverick is not installable because of conflicting files between josm and josm-plugins
<jibel> sulumar, the version in -proposed fixes that by removing the conflicting files from josm-plugins.
<sulumar> ill check that
<jibel> sulumar, so with -proposed enabled josm-plugins and josm should be installable together.
<sulumar> Josm even pulls josm-plugins
<sulumar> with -proposed enable it is fixed$
<jibel> that's because josm-plugins is a recommend of josm and recommends are installed by default
<sulumar> so with the bug in launchpad i do what now ??
<jibel> sulumar, add a comment with the result of the test and set change the tag verification-needed to verification-done
<jibel> sulumar, the bug number on the pending sru list will become green when the page is refreshed (every hour)
<jibel> sulumar, then the sru manager will publish this version to maverick-updates and every user of maverick will benefit of that fix \o/
<jibel> sulumar, I've verified it too, that was not a conflicting file but a version bump in the conflict rule.
<sulumar> as long as its fixed
<jibel> sulumar, do you have an ipod ?
<sulumar> Tagchanged, VM Trashed
<sulumar> nope
<sulumar> sorry for the ipod, im not that apple
<jibel> no problem. There is a bug that requires an ipod.
 * jibel picking another report.
<jibel> sulumar, do you use empathy ?
<sulumar> i do
<jibel> there is bug 654981 then. You just need to use it as you usually do and ensure that is still work as expected.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 654981 in empathy (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "SRU empathy to 2.32.0.1 in maverick (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654981
<jibel> bug 615045 in lucid is well documented, and is a good candidate.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 615045 in man-db (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Running catman makes man display junk data (affects: 1) (heat: 64)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615045
<sulumar> using the proposed empathy
<sulumar> seems to work
<jibel> sulumar, you need to use it for some time. Do you see the same behavior than Martin in comment 2 ?
<sulumar> not at all
<sulumar> the window is the same as before
<sulumar> can move and resize it any way i want
<sulumar> and i tested empathy with an ALICE bot to force conversation
<sulumar> it seems to work
<jibel> sulumar, great! thanks you for confirming. We'll wait a few more days to gather more feedback from other users.
<alourie> wow, I have wp with new ubuntu-qa theme! yea!
<cr3> bladernr: learn to use the mouse :)
<bladernr> cr3:  it's not so much the mouse as it is the MT team's touch driver for the mouse ;-)
<ara> QA meeting in 5 minutes at #ubuntu-quality
<kamusin> :)
<lourie> I think that the topic needs to be updated
<lourie> *channel topic
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-14
<sulumar> Greetings
<ara> good morning all!
<sulumar> goood morning ara
<ara> morning sulumar
<ara> morning jibel, primes2h
<primes2h> Hey ara!
<jibel> good morning all
<sulumar> morning jibel
<jibel> morning sulumar!
<alourie> good morningh
<sulumar> morning alourie
<alourie> hi sulumar
<sulumar> noy much talking
<alourie> ara: did you have a chance to put qa.u.c to lp branch?
<jibel> Hello all, if you're looking for something to test today, there are fresh updates needing testing in maverick-proposed:
<jibel> alsa-lib, app-install-data-partner, cluster-glue, gcalctool, lxdm, silc-client, software-center, ubuntu-sso-client, vm-builder,xfce4-indicator-plugin
<jibel> And much more at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<ara> alourie, not yet, did you have the chance to work with the theme branch?
<alourie> ara: yes, I have :-) I even have nice default wp with it :-)
<alourie> ara: so, to continue, I will need the site too :-)
<ara> alourie, sure thing, I will try to do it today
<alourie> ara: no hurry, do it when you can :-). Anyway I won't be able to work on it until Sunday
<ara> alourie, lp:~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/wp_content
<alourie> ara: thank you
<ara> alourie, np
<alourie> ara: how do I push it into my demo site?
<alourie> just link wp-content to it?
<ara> alourie, you have to import the content
<ara> alourie, from the wordpress dashboard -> Tools -> Import
<alourie> ara: ok
<alourie> ara: all I see is one file. Is it true? the content is the pages.xml?
<ara> alourie, yes, the rest is syndicated from other blogs
<alourie> ara: and the topbar links?
<ara> alourie, they are generated automatically with the theme. It is the list of pages without parent
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-15
<ara> good morning!
<sulumar> starting my linux exames
<jibel> mvo, Hey, about sru 651241, can you confirm that the fix is to completely remove the version of the package from the history ?
<jibel> bug 651241
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651241 in software-center (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "pkgnames in history pane not correctly truncated (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651241
<mvo> jibel: uh, is all version info removed? or just from the old packages? if all, that is not intended :(
<jibel> mvo, all, let me check again
<jibel> mvo, no version at all http://imagebin.org/118619
<mvo> jibel: meh, thanks. that "fix" needs to be reverted then
<jibel> ok marking as failed then. Thank you.
<mvo> thanks jibel
<mvo> good to have this verification :)
<komputes> pedro_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/brasero/+bug/519935
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519935 in brasero (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "unable to eject cd-rom after burning disk (affects: 41) (dups: 4) (heat: 128)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<mvo> jibel: hm, I just looked at this and it seems like its not a regression at least (the split thing). I don't have versin info when I revert the patch
<mvo> jibel: let me double check
<pedro_> komputes, will raise it at the next desktop meeting to see if someone in our side can have a look to it
<komputes> pedro_: fantastic, thanks
<pedro_> komputes, thank you
<mvo> jibel: I updated the bug, sorry for the confision, I look at this now
<jibel> mvo, without the patch I have something like "libept-dev (1.0.1,1.0.1build1 upgraded 01:46:47 PM"
<jibel> with the patch : "libept-dev upgraded 01:46:47 PM"
<mvo> jibel: right, for items from before 28 july?
<mvo> jibel: it fixes the inconsistency with the missing version for later versions
<mvo> jibel: its still a misfeature to not have the version on upgades imo
<jibel> mvo, after or before the 28 july doesn't really makes a difference here.
<mvo> jibel: interessting
<jibel> mvo, do you need my history file ?
<jibel> btw, it's slooowwww
<mvo> jibel: please attach it, I will add a bit of test-data
<mvo> jibel: yeah :(
<mvo> jibel: slow reading this you mean?
<mvo> or the ui?
<jibel> mvo, no it's slow to display the history
<mvo> that too :( the gtktreeview with a filtermodel is not a speed monster
<mvo> that needs attention for sure for 11.04
<jibel> mvo, okay. the change was during july 31rst. Part of the updates shows a truncated version and the other show no version at all.
<jibel> mvo, I think that we wan published 3.0.5 to -updates
<jibel> s/wan/can/
<jibel> and another SRU later when it's fixed in natty.
<mvo> jibel: thanks, that sounds good to me, I work on making it better now, that is areally a bit of a anoying bug
<mvo> jibel: fix for the missing version stuff is ready and merged in natty
<jibel> mvo, great, thank you. I've filed  661311, feel free to SRU it with the next bug fix release of s-c.
<mvo> thanks jibel!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-16
<seidos> hi there
<seidos> squirrel!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-17
<alourie> good morning
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-10
<jamespage> hggdh, jibel: I filed the results from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server/106/ for the latest RC testing in the ISO tracker
<jamespage> all looks good to me
<patdk-wk> hmm, no iso's yet
<jibel> patdk-wk, we are waiting for an apt fix to get in before re-spinning a new set of images.
<patdk-wk> was all ready to test tomorning :(
<jibel> it should be availalble quite soon. I'll keep you informed.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-11
<braiam> --help
<jibel> new ubuntu desktop images posted to the tracker.
<patdk-wk> still no iso's?
<cjwatson> patdk-wk: they're rebuilding at the moment, you should see them gradually filtering onto the tracker
<cjwatson> patdk-wk: any particular images you mean?
<patdk-wk> just looking for the server images :)
<patdk-wk> still sounds like there will be rebuilds of it yet though
<cjwatson> it's in the queue
<cjwatson> I'm guessing under an hour
<patdk-wk> ok
<patdk-wk> wee, updates iso's
<charlie-tca> patdk-wk: looks like we have the new images
<patdk-wk> ya, about 2 more min, till I'm done downloading
<patdk-wk> unless you mean another new batch :)
<patdk-wk> running out of time to test them today though :(
<patdk-wk> have to head to new office and inspect the installation of new wiring
<charlie-tca> The ones dated for 2011-10-11 is all I see. I guess not being at the release sprint means we have to tell each other when things are there now
<patdk-wk> then headed down to the datacenter for a opening event
<charlie-tca> Have fun
<patdk-wk> iso's downloaded :)
<patdk-wk> now just need an hour to test them all :)
<charlie-tca> Mine are about two hours to download (zsync) and then just 10-12 hours to test
<patdk-wk> mine take about 40min to download
<patdk-wk> I do 3 tests, on server 64 and 32
<patdk-wk> sometimes I'll do a 4th test if time permits
<charlie-tca> And if I don't keep a close eye on either the server or the ISO tracker, I don't even know when they get killed again :(
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> guess I have time now to start tests
<patdk-wk> guess  Ishould start with the iscsi ones, as I wonder how well my new iscsi envroment works :)
<patdk-wk> should make testing much much less painful, and save me 5min per test
<patdk-wk> have full iscsi bios boot now :)
<charlie-tca> I can't even start testing again until probably noon here now.
<skaet> charlie-tca, we'll announce here in this channel, when a respin is going to be needed and why.
<charlie-tca> Thank you, skaet
<charlie-tca> at least the "we are respinning ???" would be great
<charlie-tca> and then the "??? images are ready now" too, would be most helpful
<skaet> charlie-tca,  will post here when I see we're respinning.   I'll be monitoring them emerging, but will be checking the iso tracker too, before they emerge.
<skaet> s/before/as/
<skaet> may miss a few on the iso tracker though, since multiplexing on many other fronts right now.
<charlie-tca> Thank you. It just seems with most of Canonical there together, they leave out those of us in the Community side of things more and more.
<skaet> charlie-tca, pitti, slangasek, aren't in milbank.  We're still distributed.   Colin just arrived this morning, and went into firefight mode.
<skaet> courtesy of last night's regression.
<charlie-tca> I apologize for the misconception here. I am just frustrated, I need 10-12 hours to get things tested properly, and I see respins happening so fast, I can't even get one test done
<skaet> charlie-tca, I understand.   Its been a bit fustrating all around.
<patdk-wk> heh, scared
<patdk-wk> the iso is downloading 57 updated packages :)
<charlie-tca> and that's the "new" image?
<patdk-wk> yep
<charlie-tca> yikes!
<elopio> Hello testers.
<Samsagax> hi there
<elopio> I've installed oneiric on my laptop, and I see weird problems that I don't see on my netbook.
<elopio> like, a grey top bar, and some invisible unity icons.
<elopio> no sound indicator
<elopio> no shut down indicator, or whatever it's called.
<elopio> seems to be only my problem, but I don't know what's going on. I installed from today's iso. Can it be that I have some previous preferences that are messing it all?
<charlie-tca> Did you grab the iso dated October 11, or October 10?
<elopio> charlie-tca, october 11.
<elopio> I synchronized it one hour ago.
<charlie-tca> If you kept /home, it might have previous preferences.
<jibel> elopio, and does it work from live cd ? Is it an upgrade or you wiped everything and did a fresh installation ?
<elopio> charlie-tca, I kept /home
<elopio> jibel, it works from live cd. And I wiped all my /, just kept /home
<elopio> what previous preferences should I delete?
<patdk-wk> damn network delay still exists, never got a moment to file a report about that :(
<jibel> patdk-wk, is this bug 870214 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870214 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 4 other projects) "iSCSI root installation creates manual eth0 configuration + long boot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870214
<patdk-wk> sounds like it
<patdk-wk> I have to head to the datacenter now
<patdk-wk> but will update the tracker when I get back
<patdk-wk> and hopefully get the esxi tests run
<patdk-wk> new iscsi setup here works nice :)
<hggdh> jamespage: OK, ad-hoc run fine (meaning as usual)
<jamespage> hggdh: do we still have the wrong region?
<jamespage> ap-northwest-1
<hggdh> jamespage: seems so
<jamespage> or is is ap-northeast-1
<jamespage> ah - it is - please can we update the config and re-run
<jamespage> prior to the big one
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> too late ;-)
<jamespage> hggdh: oh well - its probably OK :-)
<hggdh> but I updated the ad-hoc
<hggdh> jamespage: and the big beast has the correct region
<hggdh> also, after I updated it it got to be green -- perhaps an older run?
<hggdh> yeah
<jamespage> yes
<elopio> I reported my problem with a screenshot on bug #872400
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872400 in ubuntu "many UI problems after installing oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872400
<jamespage> hggdh: not looking to bad so far
<jamespage> nothing actually related to the ami image itself - just general ec2 issue-ets
<jamespage> hggdh: need to take a break - back in a bit
<hggdh> k
<patrickmw> stgraber, is edubuntu rebuilding due to an ltsp error?  tftp is unable to load pxelinux on 64bit for ubuntu.
<jamespage> hggdh: ec2 testing looking OK
<jamespage> one test is spinning - but it looks like an ec2 provisioning error
<jamespage> will time out in a bit
<hggdh> jamespage: finished, two errors reported
<bdmurray> How do I figure out who added a bug to the iso testing tracker it so it was tagged iso-testing?
<bdmurray> Okay now who is valix?
<jibel> charlie-tca, I tested xubuntu alternate and it looks good, I didn't covered xubuntu desktop "resize partition"
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> I am running the desktop images
<charlie-tca> jibel: I forgot to re-write the screen-reader installation
<cjwatson> chadadavis: are you around?  I could use a bit of live debugging on bug
<cjwatson> 856826
<cjwatson> bug 856826
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856826 in partman-base (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "'guided resize' partioning leaves Mac unbootable (affects: 1) (heat: 58)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856826
<chadadavis> Hi cjwatson
<chadadavis> I've got a system ready to be resized, if you can tell me what you're looking for.
<cjwatson> well, actually, I want other stuff first
<cjwatson> can you tell me what 'archdetect' in a terminal in a live session says?
<chadadavis> amd64/generic
<cjwatson> ok, excellent
<cjwatson> that's the simplest kind of wrong
<chadadavis> Should there be some Mac/GPT identifier in there somewhere?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> that actually doesn't directly matter, but it indicates that parted will be confused in the same way
<chadadavis> Anyway I can fudge it and try it?
<cjwatson> I'm typing instructions :)
<chadadavis> But this is new behaviour. We didn't have this issue with Natty.
<chadadavis> Great. Thanks.
<cjwatson> yes yes
<cjwatson> stop
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> I know why it's changed
<cjwatson> the change was a bug fix but it has had a bad knock-on effect here
<cjwatson> can you install libparted0debian1 from https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ppa and then try the resize install?
<cjwatson> (there's a bunch of other random junk in that PPA, sorry)
<cjwatson> also extremely tired, sorry if I'm being overly abrupt / not making sense
<cjwatson> that parted change does better detection of whether it's on an Apple system that handles some EFI models better
<chadadavis> cjwatson, OK, great. Got it. Anything else to note/log before I try it? It's on the way ...
<cjwatson> no, I think that should be it, hopefully; I would like the sfdisk output as before though, whether it works or not
<cjwatson> as well as regular syslog/partman
<chadadavis> Right, will save all of that.
<cjwatson> excellent, thank you
<cjwatson> really appreciate this
<cjwatson> but I think I have to crash now, seeing as I've been up for 19 hours :-/
<chadadavis> No problem. Thank you for your help. Will add the logs to the bug report.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-12
<jincreator1> Is Oneiric Release iso freezed?
<Riddell> I'm on a amd64 installed machine but virtualbox won't let me run an amd64 image, is there a way around that?
<cjwatson> bug 322830 has recurred - ouch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 322830 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "remove /var/lib/dbus/machine-id from installed image (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322830
<cjwatson> I think this is respin-worthy for live images, sadly
<stgraber> I marked all the images using a livefs as rebuilding
<mvo> Riddell: have you considered using kvm instead of virtualbox (if your cpu supports it)?
<jibel> Riddell, how is VBox complaining ? with vbox I'm able to run 64bit images even on a i386 installed host.
<jibel> Riddell, on the VMs settings, on the 'System/Acceleration' tab is VTx/AMDx enabled ?
<jibel> it wont let you start 64bit images if it is disabled
<Riddell> jibel: yes VTx/AMDx is ticked
<Riddell> when I start an image it says "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU"
<jibel> Riddell, and is 'General/Version' set to 'Ubuntu (64 bit)' ?
<jibel> this forces other settings to run 64bit machines but that's weird.
<jibel> Are you testing an Oneiric candidate ?
<Riddell> jibel: hmm, that gives me a whole new error http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/64bit.png
<Riddell> I guess I need to twiddle my bios
<Riddell> yes i'm testing oneiric
<jibel> Riddell, yup, check if VT (or whatever your card manufacturer called it) is enabled in the BIOS.
<hggdh> Riddell: just for grins, check if you have loaded the kvm modules. If they *are* loaded, vBox 64bit will fail
<hggdh> ((lsmod | grep kvm)
<jibel> good point hggdh
<jibel> and good morning :)
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<hggdh> jibel: good afternoon :-)
<hggdh> charlie-tca: good morning
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<jibel> charlie-tca, for info desktop images will be rebuilt (bug 322830)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 322830 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "remove /var/lib/dbus/machine-id from installed image (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322830
<charlie-tca> Saw it today.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<jibel> rebuild of desktop, dvd, arm and wubi in progress
<charlie-tca> Testing ubuntustudio amd64 now
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop posted on the tracker
<Chris5268> Can Anyone join the testing team to test new versions of Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Chris5268> So how would i go about it i was looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing and im on Launchpad
<charlie-tca> We do the testing during the milestones per the schedule for each release. right now we are testing the final candidate images for oneiric.
<charlie-tca> Results of the tests are tracked at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<charlie-tca> clicking on a test title gives you another page. On that page is each test required, and the square to the left gives the actual test case to be done
<charlie-tca> The cd icon tells where to download that image to test
<Chris5268> Ok so its that easy to get involved i can download the latest tesing version and use it then report bugs i find?
<charlie-tca> yes, correct
<Chris5268> Cool, Just im kinda new to linux (been using it about a year and a bit) and want to get involved more with the community and the projects
<charlie-tca> the milestones are the alpha, beta, RC, final images.
<charlie-tca> The schedule for Oneiric is finished, with testing today
<Chris5268> Cool thanks for the info just wanted to know if i hade to follow any procedure ot anything
<charlie-tca> the schedule draft for Precise is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule, which gives you some idea of the testing days
<charlie-tca> We usually plan to test the three days before the milestones
<Chris5268> Thanks fot the Info
 * patdk-wk is working on testing that iscsi boot net delay fix
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu desktop images are ready
<cjwatson> most of the desktops are up now
<cjwatson> there are a few still to come
<cjwatson> Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu Mythbuntu are done; Lubuntu, DVDs, Wubi, and most of the ARM images are still queued
<charlie-tca> Thank you
 * pedro_ syncing
<pedro_> QA Meeting in ~3 mins at #ubuntu-meeting
<cjwatson> lubuntu desktop posted
<bdmurray> Anybody seen bug 867871?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 867871 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 11.10 beta2 alternative CD installer fails with missing depends on xserver-xorg-video-ati (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867871
<jincreator> Is it possible to fix bug even now?
<jibel> jincreator, sure but unless it is a release critical bug it will be a stable release update.
<jincreator> jibel: Then 'not critical' bugs will still at release version without fix?
<jibel> jincreator, they won't be on the CD but can be pushed post-release as updates.
<jincreator> jibel: I see. Thanks!
<cjwatson> wubi built; now waiting for arms
<jibel> thanks, testing ubuntu wubi 64bit
<davmor2> cjwatson: but your arms are there between your shoulders and your hands honest :)
<roadmr> ^^ priceless
<davmor2> roadmr: http://instantrimshot.com/
 * cjwatson points to his t-shirt
<cjwatson> (may only work for people in London)
<jibel> running desktop oem and wubi 32bit
<hggdh> syncing xubuntu now
<jibel> testing xubuntu wubi 32 and 64 bit
<jibel> running oem french and chinese 32 and 64bit
<charlie-tca> testing xubuntu 32bit desktop and finishing studio tests
<davmor2> cjwatson: mvo think I should get a T-shirt with my new email sig on it.   You make it, I'll break it! :)
<charlie-tca> ubuntustudio 64bit finished
<jibel> xubuntu wubi's fine, starting kubuntu wubi
<charlie-tca> Thank you, jibel
<jibel> xubuntu 64bit is ok
<charlie-tca> I need a faster internet :(
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I do not think it is the internet today, I am also downloading *very* slow
<charlie-tca> It is the internet here everyday. I get a full 150Kb/s everyday
<jibel> 2706.0 kBps :)
<charlie-tca> wouldn't be so bad, but I had a really fast connection last year
<jibel> charlie-tca, screen reader installed done. Not perfect but at least there are no regression from the previous milestone
<charlie-tca> That's a good start then.
<charlie-tca> We think it will be better for the next release.
<chris_urie_> Ok i think i may have found a bug in the 11.10 when it locked it said my numlock was on but it wasnt and it logged in ok, But it did say it was on
<chris_urie_> Where should i report this?
<hggdh> chris_urie_: on launchpad. If you are following an ISO test, at the bottom of the instructions you will have a link
<chris_urie_> Well i tried the Ubuntu Desktop i386 and i just happened to notice the NumLock bug i have a screenshot of it
<charlie-tca> uh-oh
<charlie-tca> I froze ubiquity by checking Install 3rd party software (without checking Download updates)
<chris_urie_> im just still getting used to launchpad and the http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com so trying to find where to report it
<hggdh> chris_urie_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<hggdh> charlie-tca: this is not nice...
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I will try it again and keep the fingers crossed. Maybe it is the hardware... which worked for entire disk
<chris_urie_> Thanks
<hggdh> in my case, I got a black screen on install, but I was on another workspace (and installing under KVM) -- could not wake up the install again, re-started, worked
<charlie-tca> whew!
<hggdh> so I am assuming it was not the install
<charlie-tca> checking both boxes works and so does not checking either box.
<charlie-tca> I just I would try just the one box
<hggdh> :-)
<charlie-tca> froze as soon as I checked it
<charlie-tca> I will have to try the other machine
<charlie-tca> soon as the studio install finishes
<hggdh> jeez, 200kBps :-(
<hggdh> and I am on a fully-featured FiOS
<charlie-tca> nothing like a quick connection :(
<charlie-tca> I am thinking it has to be my hardware. will know soon enough, though
<hggdh> yeah. The hell is I should be near 3M.
<chris_urie_> Ok i put up a bug report
<charlie-tca> hggdh: hardware must be going out
<hggdh> chris_urie_: thank you for helping
<charlie-tca> the other machine is fine with it
<chris_urie_> No Problem im hoping to get involved in the Testing of Ubuntu and help out
<hggdh> at least it is not a bug
<charlie-tca> yeah. I guess I haven't really lost any hardware this cycle, so maybe it is time
<hggdh> sorry
<charlie-tca> heh, better to know it is going, than to think the images are failing
<charlie-tca> Might be just another hard drive
<chris_urie_> Well i have to head off, So does it look like it will release tommrow?
<charlie-tca> yup
<chris_urie_> Well thats good, I hope to be more involved in the next release testing as i only got involved today
<albert23> expert installation (kubuntu/amd64) fails when I select to install openssh-server. It seems to try and install the openssh-server task instead of the package. (unable to locate package openssh-server^)
<hggdh> albert23: please open a bug on it
<albert23> hggdh: was doing that, but found bug 760340 already exists. Will refer to that on the tracker.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760340 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Missing package tasks from expert install mode (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760340
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-13
<charlie-tca> ubuntustudio tests are 100%;
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu tests are complete, I think jibel forgot to sign off one wubi test - Xubuntu Desktop 386
<jibel> Yay Ubuntu 11.10 is out \o/
<jibel> A Big Thank You to hggdh, chadadavis, jamespage, jriddell, gilir,
<jibel> GrueMaster, Lance, stgraber, charlie-tca, jdstrand, kardipapa,
<jibel> Claudinux, ScottK, pedro_, Fo5150, evand, hallyn, ogra, patrickmw,
<jibel> GirlyGirl, brendand, Yofel, Unit193, AntonioAllegretti, wobblybob,
<jibel> Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo, pitti, valix, mgariepy, kidsodateless,
<jibel> FrancescoRuvolo, PatrickDK, bennachie, PaoloRotolo, albert, olbi,
<jibel> Letozaf_, elopio, Scott Lavender, Fly82, ara, NightSilente, mvo,
<jibel> Letozaf_, elopio, Scott Lavender, Fly82, ara, NightSilente, mvo,
<jibel> starslights, MarcoBuono, utlemming, yotux, primes2h, Alemar04,
<jibel> Chris_Urie, jlaundry, GridCube, infinity, totopalma, smb, nobuto,
<jibel> valorie, highvoltage, DomenicoRotolo, jerrylamos, jincreator,
<jibel> skaet, bambi and zerng07 for testing the ISOs.
 * mvo hugs jibel
<jibel> The release would not be able to go out today without your efforts!
<pedro_> jibel,  congrats to you too! :-)
<brendand> you're super welcome jibel!
<charlie-tca> Congrats and thank you to jibel also!
<brendand> and more thanks goes to you jibel!
<hggdh> jibel: thank YOU for all your work
<skaet> Thanks jibel and everyone who help test it.   Very much appreciate all your help getting the images ready to share and the blockers figured out!  :)
<davmor2> Congratulations to everyone
<jincreator> jibel: Congraturation to Ubuntu 11.10 and thanks to you!
<roadmr> \o/ yay!! congrats all!
<czajkowski> davmor2: now don't break anything
<davmor2> czajkowski: already have
<primes2h> thank you too, jibel and congrats :-)
<bdmurray> jibel: do you still have access to the system in bug 873208?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873208 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu listed as Ubuntu on grub menu on a dual boot install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873208
<jibel> bdmurray, maybe, let me check.
<jibel> bdmurray, it's up. What info do you need ?
<bdmurray> lsb_release -a
<jibel> Ubuntu :/
<bdmurray> I'm actually not certain if that's right or wrong though
<jibel> I'm updating the report with this information.
<bdmurray> jibel: oh there's a tool called os-prober
<jibel> it returns /dev/vda1:Ubuntu 10.04 (11.04):Ubuntu:Linux
<jibel> which is the content of the other partition
<bdmurray> jibel: oh and then there's linux-boot-prober which is used with /dev/vda
<bdmurray> er /dev/vda1
<bdmurray> jibel: I'm just reading util/grub.d/30_os-prober.in
<nags> anyone noticing this ? http://pastebin.com/fvD9nvrs
<patdk-wk> yep, getting it also
<patdk-wk> but I was fetching lucid
<nags> patdk-wk, ok
<nags> hi cr3
<cr3> nags: hola senor!
<nags> cr3, :-)
<nags> cr3, how things ?
<nags> my 11.10 upgrade scenario wasn't smooth, also 2 other's @work can reproduce the issue, anyone else facing this issue
<nags> http://pastebin.com/LU7cLZ7U
<cr3> nags: pretty awesome, oneiric released today and ubuntu friendly too: http://friendly.ubuntu.com
<cr3> exciting times
<nags> cr3, that's cool :-)
<nags> cr3, I don't see friendly or system testing in my app list
<nags> probably I need to install it !
<cr3> nags: you're running oneiric?
<nags> cr3, yes
<cr3> nags: good new! regarding archive.canonical.com, it's being swamped by the release and new capacity is currently being added
<nags> cr3, ok
<cr3> nags: about friendly, if you don't get anything when typing "friendly" in the app launcher, please make sure that you have the checkbox package installed, version 0.12.8
 * patdk-wk isn't swamping it
<nags> cr3, let me install it
<nags> cr3, checkbox is already the newest version.
<nags> cr3, its not mentioned in the text area of this link, I haven't watched the video
<cr3> nags: oh, you need to look at the video, ara did it :)
<patdk-wk> I'll have to give that a go sometime
<nags> cr3, :-D I'm lazy
<nags> cr3, will watch it
<nags> kudos to ara :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-14
<htorque> hey, when filing a bug report, should we do this for checkbox or ubuntu-friendly? in the latter case i'm not sure what additional information (hw?) you need.
<htorque> brendand: about bug 874094 - i'm pretty sure there is no progress dialog there during the described delay. there is one *after* the delay (scanning disks) right before the firewire/hdd test.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874094 in checkbox "Long delay and skipped tests after audio/alsa_record_playback_usb test (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874094
<htorque> a also see no CPU or I/O activity during that time
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-15
<BrainShock> anybody can help me
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-08
 * smartboyhw wonders where did balloons go...
<silverarrow> he used helium today, and flew off
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, no he used all the helium for the 24-hour marathon last Thur
<smartboyhw> lol
<silverarrow> he hasn`t been seen since
<silverarrow> lol
<smartboyhw> god I need to talk to him:D
<silverarrow> he ran a marathon?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, that Community Team one. Don't tell me you don't know
<silverarrow> what about it?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, he stayed up for 24-hours with jono and his team so he ran out of helium after 24h
<silverarrow> you mean on the forum?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, oh no
<silverarrow> oh I see, I didn`t know
<smartboyhw> http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com
<silverarrow> a lot of coffee involved or plain persistence ?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, ....nvm
<silverarrow> I took my computer in for repair, I have no flash
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, ok
<silverarrow> at home at least
<silverarrow> it is still under warranty, so I didn`t want to do any fixes my self
<silverarrow> so, I missed all the fuxx
<silverarrow> zz
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, ;D
<silverarrow> they collected donations it seems
<silverarrow> non of the ppc fixes work yet
<silverarrow> and I still have no sound
<Guest33844> I'm a hydrogen balloon actually
<smartboyhw> Guest33844, eh don't tell me you ARE balloons the QA guy
<smartboyhw> change your nick then please
<smartboyhw> balloons, read my email?
<smartboyhw> balloons, read my email?
<balloons> lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, so I am phillw are going to do that Open Week QA session on 25th Oct 1400UTC. Tell joseeantonior or philballew that please:D
<smartboyhw> *and
<smartboyhw> Forget the am:D
<balloons> smartboyhw, it's easy :-) just sign up for a slot
<balloons> then everyone will know
<smartboyhw> balloons, you need to tell THEM if not they won't allow it
<smartboyhw> balloons, just go to #ubuntu-classroom-backstage and tell joseeantonior that:D
<phillw> hi balloons have you had a good sleep?
<elfy> balloons: at some point this evening when you've got 5 minutes can you ping me please :)
 * smartboyhw thinks balloons slept for at least 60 hours:D
<elfy> my evening I hasten to add lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, see not waking up or showing up at weekends will cause QA leads to come after you:D
<smartboyhw> Anyway bye everyone phillw keep on with that QA session with balloons :D
<balloons> I have been slowly working back my sleep schedule from vampire mode
<balloons> phillw, howdy sir
<balloons> I slept for a long time after the marathon
<balloons> hehe
<phillw> I know... i end up doing silly 24 - 36 hour sessions. My parents know not to wake me up.
<balloons> criss averted!
<elfy> who's criss?
<balloons> crisis..
<balloons> wow
<elfy> still a bit tired are we :)
<balloons> your right, I am
<balloons> see what I did there?
<balloons> lol
<balloons> on purpose :-p
<davmor2> balloons: are you not in the states?
<elfy> davmor2: seesm he's just still in a state :)
<davmor2> elfy: no the reason I was asking is it is a national holiday
<elfy> oic
<balloons> davmor2, yes I am
<balloons> yes columbus day.. yadada yada
<davmor2> balloons: so 24 hours punishment wasn't enough?
<balloons> davmor2, haha
<balloons> I suppose not
<knome> balloons, there seems to be something wrong with the post-installation test
<knome> balloons, +s
<balloons> which ones?
<knome> balloons, i'm told they are archived again and again
<balloons> xubuntu?
<balloons> ohh es
<balloons> elfy and I spoke
<balloons> they are disabled
<knome> oh, right
<knome> disabled - where?
<balloons> he wanted to chat with you before turning them on
<balloons> in the admin section
<knome> i looked at the admin section and i didn't see anything disabled
<balloons> I don't know why.. but that's why you can't report :-)
<knome> is there something more than the two tests i've created?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/279/edit
<knome> ummh, aren't those the ones that were moved to the different testsuite
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/303/edit
<knome> those do show up at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/25223/testcases
<knome> and i'm not sure what the archived/disabled stuff means really
<knome> i can't remove those tests from the old testsuite either
<knome> if them being disabled there makes them be archived
<balloons> knome, sorry I was afk for a bit there
<balloons> knome, if they are disabled they won't show up
<knome> np
<balloons> if the problem is a bit different, let me know
<knome> balloons, but they show up in the other testsuite.
<balloons> I'm getting confused
<balloons> let's start from the top
<knome> yep
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/25223/testcases
<balloons> where's the link showing the testcases you CAN'T report against?
<knome> see
<knome> there's those two testsuites
<knome> as you linked them to our desktop images
<balloons> k, got it
<balloons> yep
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/279/edit
<knome> this also lists the desktop testcases
<knome> and they are disabled here
<knome> and they should be, because they are enabled on the other testsuite
<balloons> ok, right makes snse
<knome> right
<knome> now on the first link
<balloons> so what's the other testsuite>
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/303/edit
<knome> that
<knome> now on the first link
<knome> press "desktop (xubuntu)
<knome> "
<balloons> this one: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/303/edit
<knome> you can't report !
<balloons> I see the problem
<knome> first link as in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/25223/testcases
<balloons> ok, so I wonder if there's an isotracker bug
<knome> so maybe we should remove the testcases from the other testsuite
<balloons> because it's disabled in one suite, and enable din another
<knome> yes
<knome> exactly
<knome> that definitely looks like it
<balloons> yep
<balloons> I just turned them on again
<balloons> boom it works
<knome> yeah
<balloons> ok, so bug filing time
<balloons> let's turn them on for now
<knome> can you remove the disabled testcases from the testsuite?
<balloons> till the bug is fixed?
<knome> i mean, is there a method for hypersuperadmin to remove testcases from suites
<knome> i'd rather not enable those like that because now they show up twice
<balloons> k it's working now
<knome> great
<balloons> I toggled it on / off and it's working
<knome> aha
<balloons> there's a sticky bug in there somewhere
<balloons> we'll have to re-create on the test site and file a bug on it
<knome> i think this might happen for the next milestone too
<knome> elfy, it should be fixed... for now
<knome> yup, sounds like a bug time
<knome> what's the requirements to be added as a hyper admin? ;)
<knome> or whatever the name
<balloons> knome, I didn't do anything you couldn't have done in this case
<balloons> however, we'd have to talk to strgaber about admin powers.. I believe flavor leads have some more powers in general, but I could be wrong
<knome> ok
<knome> as long as it works..
<knome> o
<knome> i'm off for today
<knome> see you later!
<elfy> thanks knome balloons
<Noskcaj> anyone know why you can switch workspces during the install?
<phillw> Noskcaj: nope, it is a problem?
<Noskcaj> not really, just wondering why they would have that in
<silverarrow> gnome player and gecko is broken for powerpc
<silverarrow> worse than precise
<silverarrow> gecko I suspect really
<phillw> silverarrow: have you checked to see if there are bugs open?#
<silverarrow> phillw: I can`t find a single on gecko
<phillw> silverarrow: what is gecko?
<silverarrow> a reptile
<silverarrow> mozilla plugin that works with gnome mplayer
<silverarrow> gecko mediaplayer
<phillw> good, for a moment there I thought it was a 'bug' :)
<silverarrow> a big one right on top of it
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> it crashed in my browser, and it launched a bug report by it`s self
<silverarrow> I followed it through, but if it keeps being private, who will care?
<phillw> silverarrow: I am seeing chatter about media player bugs. they are on my TODO list. I promise. getting an install working is still top of the list.
<phillw> silverarrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#My_Bug_went_Private
<silverarrow> can you see this on your computer bug 1064049
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1064049 could not be found
<phillw> silverarrow: been there, had the discussion, go let them know, please?
<silverarrow> a secret bug
<phillw> it was a guy from bug squad who wrote that bit up.
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> there should be a bug channel
<phillw> we've had it before and I had a <rant> ...... </end rant> with those really good people. They took the time out to add an entry for if it should happen in the future, which it appears to have done.
<silverarrow> so, I can "unprivate" it?
<phillw> silverarrow: there is! The bot that goes looking for duplicated bugs is not aware if the bug it is using as master is private. If this happens please go to #ubuntu-bugs and raise it with them.
<silverarrow> thanks again
<phillw> the bug squad can un-private it for you,
<phillw> silverarrow: now... ask politely!
<silverarrow> yeah, I don`t mean to be difficult really
<phillw> I'm only there to assist.
<silverarrow> not sure how active the channel is
<phillw> silverarrow: you have every right to ask why your bug went private
<phillw> have you asked why bug 1064049 was marked private by the bot?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1064049 could not be found
<phillw> silverarrow:  ^^
<silverarrow> yeah
<silverarrow> I think it has something to do with "core dump"
<silverarrow> and autolaunch bugs
<phillw> one of the things with testing that is taught is.........
<phillw> .......
<phillw> .......
<phillw> ......
<phillw> patience :)
<phillw> silverarrow: I've gone asked on -hardning area for you.
<Noskcaj> balloons, phillw: do knome and i need to make a lvm + encription testcase for xubuntu, its something we missed last month with the rewrites
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> minitube crashes too, or mostly, just do not work
<silverarrow> I wonder how high up minitube is
<silverarrow> in general I mean, it is pretty popluar on osx
<phillw> Noskcaj: just use the ubuntu one?
<Noskcaj> phillw: you mean the multi-desktop, i think so, i forget if xubuntu has it
<Noskcaj> phillw: i have to go to school now, i will talk later
<wxl> phillw: you have any idea what's up with all these chromium crashing bugs? i'm getting to the point where i'm tired of looking at them :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm sure balloons said he had updated the lvm + encrytption test caes. I'll ceratainy go look for you,
<wxl> silverarrow: bug 1064049 just went public so you should get the other ppc folks to test it, especially other radeon users in case it's related to graphics
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064049 in gnome-mplayer (Ubuntu) "gnome mplayer with gecko crashes, do not work on PowerPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064049
<silverarrow> yeahi unprived it my self
<silverarrow> unprivated
<silverarrow> can you say that in English?
<phillw> wxl: i just ignore them. I gave ubuntu a person who would keep the chromium ppa area up to date, and have heard exactly jack zero back.
<wxl> no, it's illegal
<silverarrow> oh,
<wxl> phillw: i know i'm not telling the right person but i really want to vote we go to xombrero as default browser. i've been using it a lot lately
<phillw> wxl: I'll ask balloons (yet again) once he's had food :)
<wxl> :)
<wxl> actually maybe you are the right person— to tell me the "formal" process for changing the default
<phillw> wxl: that is really a discussion for PPC, As you may have seen, I'm having enough 'fun' keeping a PPC release going :D
<silverarrow> wxl, will I ever have sound again you think ?
<wxl> phillw: i'm referring to a global change, not just ppc
<phillw> wxl: PPC takes a vote and then asks Julien to implement it.
<wxl> silverarrow: dunno yet
<silverarrow> I don`t understand the fuzz about optional functions in yaboot stage?
<wxl> silverarrow: more or less, canonical doesn't want to have to force people to add things (like video=ofonly) to make things work
<wxl> that's "kludgy" in their opinion
<phillw> silverarrow: join the crew... I don't have a ppc machine - which is why wxl is in charge.
<silverarrow> wxl, should I tru xombrero too?
<silverarrow> I have firefox and midori
<wxl> silverarrow: i haven't tried it on ppc yet but i love it on x86
<wxl> it's light and super secure
<silverarrow> force is one thing, but make it worse by omitting it?
<phillw> wxl: I also like xxxterm, just takes a bit of getting used to :)
<silverarrow> I however, like ff plugins
<wxl> phillw: xxxterm = xombrero
<wxl> i think plugins are nice but not totally necessary. i like how much quicker xxxterm/xombrero runs
<silverarrow> for ppc they are make or brake
<silverarrow> can be at least
<phillw> wxl: balloons has run away for food, when he returns have a chat. Basic area as of now is to /j ##phillw
<silverarrow> like gnash browser plugin, gecko, gstreamer....
<phillw> wxl: I await :)
<silverarrow> it`s not available for ppc
<phillw> shh, quick, here comes the boss!
<silverarrow> wxl, how do you spell it?
<wxl> silverarrow: it's xxxterm in the repos
<silverarrow> found it
<silverarrow> I was a bit slow there
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> what is the aboutaddon called ?
<silverarrow> I keep googleing it and cannot find it
<silverarrow> or, aboutplugins
<balloons> nom nom nom
<silverarrow> I have constant trouble with scrips in firefox 15.0.1
<silverarrow> all the browserplugins are broken for ppc
<silverarrow> for gnash, mplayer/gecko,
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-09
<silverarrow> how serious is it to test a new kernel?
<silverarrow> someone asked me to test an upstream kernel, and what to do?
<silverarrow> I filed a but on non working wireless chipsets, and there is a reply
<patdk-wk> it's a bit of a pain, but not hard to install
<patdk-wk> and testing it is very simple
<elfy> balloons: you got a link to the arm beta1 - I can't find one
<balloons> elfy, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/beta-1/ubuntu-12.10-beta1-desktop-armhf+omap4.img
<elfy> cheers - no idea why you want me to install that and upgrade it to the state of the one I've got here that works fine though :)
<balloons> elfy, yes, it was requested by the teams to test continuity in the archive
<elfy> hope I can get it working then - can't remember that one working for me
<balloons> I don't suspect we'll see issues, but I am/was worried about unity 6.8 on ARM
<elfy> k
<elfy> will do it tomorrow now - damn things are slow to install anyway
<elfy> today's daily appears to be fine though :)
<silverarrow> can Ubuntu live in 30GB?
<silverarrow> on*
<elfy> mine always used to fine silverarrow
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> I am downloading todays Ubuntu, and plan on dual install
<silverarrow> with lubuntu
<elfy> oic
<silverarrow> ?
<elfy> 30 Gb shared? or just for ubuntu - I used to run with 10Gb just so you know
<silverarrow> just for ubuntu
<elfy> loads of room
<silverarrow> 10GB and runs fine?
<silverarrow> not sure about that
<elfy> yea never had any issues at all
<silverarrow> so grub is probably the main issue then
<elfy> not sure what it'd be like now silverarrow - but my xubuntu - which has had all manner of things installed is at 8.3
<elfy> issue?
<silverarrow> yeah, to make it behave with dual boot. login and all that
<elfy> should be ok silverarrow - I've never had to fight with win7 or anything
<balloons> I run ubuntu on about 6 gig
<balloons> not for the feint of heart ;-)
<elfy> :)
<silverarrow> ooh
<balloons> I wouldn't go lower than 8.. 10 is much btter
<patdk-wk> 6gig what?
<balloons> the full install is about 5 gig
<elfy> so do I - but it never gets updated - just gets installed over again
<silverarrow> it can have 30
<balloons> and as soon as you update, you need space to download and have 2 copies of packages at the same time
<patdk-wk> I normally do 20gig for ubuntu desktop, generally only ever use 8gigs of it
<balloons> let's just say I have to massage dist-upgrades through on that thing
<patdk-wk> my mythtv frontends are currently using 3gigs
<balloons> I'm not doing it by choice persay,  I only have an 8 gig ssd
<elfy> balloons: pppft - I just apt-get clean first :)
<elfy> actually I don't
<patdk-wk> my servers are all either 2 or 8gigs :)
<patdk-wk> normally <1gig used
<silverarrow> you might get a larger one, these days they are a bit cheaper
<elfy> I just never really upgrade it
<balloons> elfy, I have to uninstall all large programs
<balloons> dist-upgrade, intterupt, apt-get clean, then continue
<silverarrow> but as long as it works, thing are fine
<balloons> then re-install big stuff
<elfy> :)
<balloons> :-P
<balloons> I'm on 12.04 lts now.. it's never upgrading again
<balloons> it will EOL on that
<silverarrow> we should get balloons  a new ssd for christmas
<elfy> lol
 * silverarrow suspects he already have one in a drawer 
<patdk-wk> 8gig ssd's are so painfully slow
<balloons> lol
<balloons> it's the only ssd I own actually
<balloons> to be honest, I've never really run them, since in my desktops are all traditional disks
<silverarrow> I  have none, I consider my 7200rpm speedy
<patdk-wk> I thought so too
<patdk-wk> even upgraded my 7200rpm laptop drive to ssd, and didn't think ssd was much faster
<patdk-wk> ssd died, went back to the drive
<patdk-wk> oh the pain
<silverarrow> lol
<elfy> I'd not know one if it got up and said hi
<silverarrow> a step back is always the worst
<balloons> an ssd boot with crazy read performance makes sense
<balloons> keepin your stuff on a traditional drive is fine
<patdk-wk> well, in this case, did lots of vm suspend/restores
<patdk-wk> so the ssd made that increadably fast
<silverarrow> I want one of those Samsung 9 series,
<patdk-wk> my current laptop has dual 256g ssd's
<silverarrow> I think they are 125GB SSD
<patdk-wk> I went with a lenovo t530, and customized it with a msata 256g and samsung 830 256g
<silverarrow> I`m not sure I have seen the lenovo model
<patdk-wk> hmm, yo ucan get a samsung 9 with 256g, but not quadcore cpu it looks like
<patdk-wk> I figured I needed a quad core, in order to last long enough, without it feeling painfully slow in a year or two
<silverarrow> I would be happy with a asus zenbook, but they don`t have 15" screens
<silverarrow> yeah, that is the best way about it
<silverarrow> computers often live on long after you get a new one even
<patdk-wk> yep, totally overspec'd the laptop
<patdk-wk> hmm, not my laptops :)
<patdk-wk> well, my last laptop lenovo t61p is 5 years old now
<silverarrow> they don`t?
<patdk-wk> it's completely toast
<silverarrow> I have had laptops die after less than 3 years, some lasted 11 years, a handmedown packard bell
<patdk-wk> screen has issues, cpu won't stay cool, fan works ok, new battery drains faster than it should, case is worn so thin, it's cracking
<silverarrow> it worked fine with almost anything bug flash
<silverarrow> It wasn`t all that good though
<silverarrow> this time I want a new one, with as high specs as possible on a slim laptop
<silverarrow> teh t530 looks like it has a double screen
<patdk-wk> hmm?
<patdk-wk> it has a 1920x1080 15" screen
<patdk-wk> and can have 4 screens total attached
<silverarrow> maybe just the pick then
<silverarrow> no, it is correct rendering
<patdk-wk> I tested 4 screen mode, while works, not fun on linux to do yet
<patdk-wk> plus, powering on the nvidia graphics card doubles the laptop power draw, from my normal 6-9w to 20w
<silverarrow> which matters if you run on battery
<patdk-wk> ya, I like getting 10-12h per battery :)
<silverarrow> any heat issues?
<patdk-wk> nope, at 10w, the whole thing stays cold
<silverarrow> great
<silverarrow> I have to run now, back later
<silverarrow> it`s getting dark
 * patdk-wk sends silverarrow a usb flashlight
<silverarrow> patdk-wk: are you there?
<silverarrow> I was in center of town just now, and in one of the old radio shops (which hardly has radios any more) the had a Lenovo B570,
<patdk-wk> hmm, dunno that one
<patdk-wk> I stick to the R/T/W/X lines, as the others seem to be lacking quality
<silverarrow> it was just before closing time so I didn`t get to see all the models
<silverarrow> it was unusually low priced
<patdk-wk> ya, looks a lot like my sl500
<patdk-wk> that one only lasted me a year :(
<silverarrow> oh
<silverarrow> terrible
<silverarrow> they should at least last five
<silverarrow> with out serious hardware failure
<patdk-wk> the plastic just wore out, from my hands rubbing on it
<patdk-wk> and the screen flexed too much and broke
<silverarrow> that happened on a fujitsu I had
<patdk-wk> and each time they *repaired* it, it got more broke
<silverarrow> the silvergrey finish wore off
<patdk-wk> I litterally wore a hole though it :)
<silverarrow> I don`t know lenovo, but I have liked some HP models
<patdk-wk> well, lenovo used to be ibm, till ibm said they didn't want to make consumer stuff anymore
 * silverarrow wonders what kind of hands patdk-wk has. Sandingpaper or very acid?
<patdk-wk> but lenovo had branched off the ibm line with other lower priced lines
<patdk-wk> defently sandpaper
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I have noticed some asus models have steel casing
<patdk-wk> actually, I had to grow my hands skin back a few years back
<silverarrow> like a dark brushed steel
<patdk-wk> I froze it all off
<silverarrow> they look good
<silverarrow> horrid
<patdk-wk> nothing like taking your hands, and making them -40c in a few seconds
<silverarrow> you were in the mountains or?
<silverarrow> oh, nitogen tank?
<patdk-wk> all the skin came off, and took about 2 months for the skin to grow back, and a good year for it to stop cracking
<patdk-wk> na, hvac
 * silverarrow googles hvac
<silverarrow> oh, and acronym
<silverarrow> we hardly have those here
<silverarrow> we have ventilation, but the more advanced air condition only larger shoppings centers and office buildings
<silverarrow> I know a guy who is the sort who volunters on military practices and that kind of thing
<silverarrow> he lost a toe
<silverarrow> froze off
<silverarrow> and next year happily joins again
<elfy> balloons: not sur whether upgrading from beta 1 via update mangler is something that I would generally do - especially as it is telling me it's a partial upgrade ;)
<balloons> elfy, oh really?
<balloons> is the archive not in a good state atm
<balloons> I just upgraded
<elfy> no idea - software sources crashed as well
<elfy> or I think it did - this beta 1 had that really annoying m,ove the mouse and you can't see anything bug :)
<elfy> just going to see what synaptic says first
<elfy> the use the whole disk only allocates something like 400Mb of swapfor some reason as well
<elfy> balloons: confirmed that archived tests bug :)
<balloons> elfy, so it works yes?
<elfy> yep = I put some results today
<elfy> I'll keep an eye on it over the next couple of days when I do tests
<balloons> k.. I think knome and I found it was a bug
<elfy> yea - I read the backlog in here
<balloons> we still need to file the actual bug.. attempting to recreate on staging
<elfy> I really wish I'd accidentally not read this qa ARM email today ...
<elfy> ok - well if you need me to do anything with it then just shout
<elfy> balloons: no it's not the archive its update manager - synaptic is fine with it - upgrades and to be installed all going now
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> the update manager bombs eh?
<elfy> just says there's a partial - I can run it with update manager with the partial if you really want to - but it'll not be good - it rarely is :)
<elfy> to be honest I rarely use um unless I'm actually testing it itself
<balloons> I'm sure it won't be
<balloons> :-)
<elfy> so you want me to do it with update mangler?
<balloons> no no, no reason to mangle it up
<balloons> how's unity
<balloons> still ok?
<elfy> not in beta 1 it's not
<balloons> lol
<elfy> it's that horrible don't move the mouse if you want to see the desktop bug in that one
<balloons> yes, but it upgraded ok
<balloons> and unity is fine now?
<elfy> not yet - still doing it ...
<balloons> same as your fresh install
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> ok
 * balloons waits patiently
<elfy> it was excellent before I went backwards :)
<elfy> doing anything processor heavy here is really really slow - perhaps it's the stick - but I don't think so - works fine everywhere else
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> see your pm
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I`ve read the mail today
<balloons> hey silverarrow
<balloons> how are you?
<silverarrow> I`m fine thank, and you?
<silverarrow> are you in sync again after the all  nighter?
<silverarrow> I had a few days of natural day night rythem when I worked nights
<silverarrow> I have a new attempt at alsamixer issues
<silverarrow> I have no idea where to start
<silverarrow> lost connection
<phillw> silverarrow: you really should pop onto #freenode and request an unafilliated cloak?
<balloons> silverarrow, yes, I'm slowly easing back the hours
<balloons> it will take me a bit to completely come back to normal
<Noskcaj> do knome and i need to make a lvm xubuntu testcase?
<knome> Noskcaj, i wouldn't worry about that for Q release
<Noskcaj> ok
<silverarrow> phillw: what`s that?
<silverarrow> invisibility cloak?
 * balloons rolls +6 die
<balloons> 2
<phillw> silverarrow: it prevents you giving out you IP address when you log onto IRC
<balloons> silverarrow loses invisibility for 10 seconds
<silverarrow> I see, that is a bad thing?
<silverarrow> I have a sort of joint IP with the rest of the house
<phillw> silverarrow: it can be, we aren't bad people, but others are. Having a cloak reduces risks
<knome> phillw, i can give you an IP address any day!
<knome> phillw, 24.65.152.45
<knome> phillw, there you go!
<silverarrow> 6 people uses this modem
<silverarrow> though right now only two
<phillw> silverarrow: it has no difference to them, just masks it when you log onto IRC
<silverarrow> phillw: I shall look into the cloak
<phillw> do we have a factoid bot on here?
<knome> !bot
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-testing's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<phillw> !cloak
<ubot5> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<phillw> thanks knome, I'm used to DragonEyes :P
<wxl> ew dragon eyes ;)
<silverarrow> is my IP address of use to anyone?
<knome> silverarrow, if somebody wants to make your life a bit more miserable, then yeah, it could be
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> the web is probably not worse than the rest of earth
<silverarrow> nasty place at times
<knome> probably not worse, but the bad things might be happening more often
<silverarrow> hehe
<silverarrow> like landing in the world of linux
<silverarrow> hardly anyting works
<silverarrow> at least in alpha
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> luckily it gets better
<knome> don't know about the world though...
<silverarrow> does libre office work in gome/unity?
<silverarrow> hashsum mismatch when updating
<balloons> silverarrow, yes
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> there were a guy yesterday with toolbar problems
<Noskcaj> virtualbox says its disconected from the internet whe my pc is not, what is this a bug in?
<silverarrow> likely
<silverarrow> battery monitor doesn`t work that  well in lxde on powerpc
<elfy> Noskcaj: I had a bunch of issues the other day with vbox and internet, had to set it to bridged adapter
<Noskcaj> ok elfy
<elfy> balloons: so 2 hours later it is still upgrading the 883 packages ...
<balloons> elfy, wow
<balloons> that might be awhile
<balloons> i'm uploading
<balloons> 1 hr in a 5 hour jon
<balloons> *job
<elfy> going to bed as soon as this tea mug is empty :) will look in the morning lol
<balloons> sounds like a good plan mate
<elfy> as long as it all works then I guess it's worth it :)
<balloons> yep
<elfy> I noted on the testcase that I used synaptic
<elfy> that'll do - night balloons
<balloons> good night elfy !
<skaet> plars, infinity,  balloons - was just doing an update on my quantal machine,  and have gotten "Update information  (null)" and system has stopped responding.    anyone else seeing this?
<skaet> infinity, slangasek - do you want me to try to catch anything from the hung system before I reboot?
<infinity> skaet: If it's hung, I'm not sure what you'd collect.
<skaet> infinity,  well mouse moves around,  so not completely
<skaet> but I can't get a terminal to come up from the keyboard,  so power cycle time.
<phillw> infinity: the ppa is at https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/lubuntu what needs doing?
<infinity> phillw: I'm pretty sure gilir knows what to do...
<phillw> infinity: so a simple "Yes, it is approved" will do?
<infinity> phillw: It was already approved, so yes, he just needs to (a) commit to fxing/reverting if it breaks, and (b) upload it to the archive.
<skaet> infinity,   past.ubuntu.com/1270232  -  results from rebooted, and triggering software updater again.
<phillw> thanks, i know he still not 100% well so getting that (quite major) issue off his mind this close to a release will help a lot
<skaet> paste.ubuntu.com/1270232 rather.
<skaet> anything else you want included in the bug?
<phillw> infinity: skaet as he away from computer, how best to (00:33:00) skaet: phillw,  please work to get it uploaded now in next couple of hours, and we'll call it even. ?
<skaet> phillw,  see if one of the other MOTU's has bandwidth to help out, and get it uploaded.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-10
<phillw> skaet: I only know one MOTU, that being Julien,
<infinity> Getting someone else to sponsor Julien's package withouth him expressly saying it's ready for the archive isn't a good plan.
<infinity> And if he's around to say it's ready, he can upload it himself.
<infinity> skaet: dpkg --configure -a?
<skaet> so it sounds like we'll need to wait until he's online again then
<phillw> infinity: http://pastebin.com/emtpgLDF
<infinity> skaet: (minus the ?)
<infinity> phillw: None of that says exactly what he plans to upload, you're making assumptions that the PPA version is his final cut for the archive.
<infinity> phillw: Respond to his email and ask him to either (a) upload, or (b) give a pointer to the exact bits he wants sponsored if he can't upload himself right now.
<skaet> infinity,  update-notifier-common,  flashplugin-installer,  update-notifier ubuntu-desktop show errors
<infinity> (I'd certainly prefer (a))
<skaet> infinity, paste.ubuntu.com/1270270
<infinity> skaet: Your update-notifier is out of date.
<infinity> skaet: That's bug #1003100, already fixed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1003100 in update-notifier (Ubuntu Quantal) "package-data-downloader: KeyError: 'paquetes'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003100
<skaet> infinity thanks.   ok,  I'll +1 it rather than starting a new one off.
<infinity> skaet: Nothing to +1, just upgrade to a newer update-notifier. :P
<skaet> infinity, was marking it as affects me too.
<skaet> infinity,  manual apt-get install of update-notifier sorted it.    System updated to latest and updated to current now.
<balloons> skaet, there was a bug with a broken package for a bit today
<balloons> looks like they pointed it out to you
<skaet> balloons,  yeah, added a note to the bug in case others stumble accross it.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is anyone here?
<silverarrow> how do I add lines to modprobe.d
<silverarrow> I get "permission denied
<dholbach> hello my testing friends
<dholbach> hey pitti
 * pitti hugs dholbach
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs pitti and jibel
 * jibel hugs dholbach back :)
<dholbach> pitti, I was just going through the wiki of automated testing bits and wondered if maybe at least for the autopkgtest stuff they would be good in the Ubuntu Packaging Guide?
<dholbach> what do you think?
<pitti> dholbach: right, at least mentioning some links there would be good
<dholbach> yes, working on it
<pitti> like, to the spec, to the jenkins results, and to the example wiki page
 * pitti hugs dholbach
<dholbach> I'll just put in there what I understood up until now and I'll let you review it :)
<dholbach> pitti, if you have a bit of time and could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-packaging-guide/autopkgtest/+merge/128905 that'd be awesome
<dholbach> I think it shouldn't  take too long to review
<dholbach> (if you want to review it in the HTML form, you can branch it, run 'make html' and open _build/html/auto-pkg-test.html in your browser)
<dholbach> ^ of course I'm happy about any other eyeballs on the article too :)
<pitti> dholbach: back from lunch, looking
<dholbach> yeehaw
<pitti> dholbach: I followed up in the MP with a correction and a suggestion
 * pitti hugs dholbach, danke!
<dholbach> fantastico
<dholbach> pitti, haha, I'm an idiot
 * pitti disagrees
<dholbach> pitti, the integration of upstream tests was in the ubiquity package
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> I'll fix it
<pitti> danke!
<dholbach> pitti, updated
<dholbach> pitti, if you're happy with it now - I'll see that we get it into the archive asap, etc
<pitti> dholbach: LGTM, +1'ed on the MP
<dholbach> perfect
<jibel> dholbach, maybe you could write explicitly that packages in debian with a testsuite header will be added automatically when they are synced to Ubuntu.
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> good point
<dholbach> done
<jibel> danke schön dholbach
<dholbach> merci beaucoup à toi :)
<dholbach> balloons, maybe you can have a look over http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html as well? just to see if it makes sense?
<balloons> sure -- I'll even give it a whirl
<dholbach> sweet
<phillw> sorry for missing the meeting, was out shopping with my Mum!
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<smartboyhw> phillw, nothing much
<dholbach> balloons, I think that should give us a nice start for automated testing activities :)
<smartboyhw> yeah yeah yeah
<balloons> dholbach, I guess just ping you on grammar errors?
<dholbach> balloons, sure, please do
<dholbach> balloons, I'm happy to make whatever corrections you'd like to see
<elfy> balloons: can I install an arm that works now - or do you want it left nor working ?
<balloons> howdy elfy
<balloons> I saw your mail and was wondering what you meant
<elfy> hi
<balloons> dholbach, "Also will packages in Debian with a testsuite header be automatically added when they are synced to Ubuntu."
<balloons> last sentence needs fixing
<balloons> elfy, so basically it didn't work?
<dholbach> balloons, it's fixed in r175 already
<dholbach> :)
<elfy> well - as it is it is dead kaput fubar black and stays that way - I can leave it like that if someone has some wicked way to see what's wrong with it
<elfy> or I can just carry on with a new daily balloons
<balloons> the upgrade finished, it simply didn't work yes?
<elfy> the upgrade was fine then reboot got nothing at all
<elfy> no no no
<balloons> ok, I think I got what your saying
<elfy> I rebooted after the upgrade and it was fine - then I got that compiz apport - reported that - was really slow and unresponsive
<elfy> then rebooted it again and it is now dead
<balloons> if you wish, dd off the sdcard content
<elfy> wut
<balloons> and go back to a daily.
<elfy> aah okey doke - thanks
<balloons> when you write the new image
<balloons> dd if=/dev/sdd of=/elfysmessupinstal.img ;_)
<elfy> balloons: ok - then it's here if someone wants it
<dholbach> balloons, apart from the grammar it looks good to you?
<balloons> elfy, exactly. I will take the results back and see if anything further is wished to be done
<elfy> ok
<balloons> I'm more interested in making sure the final image works, as are you I'm sure ;-)
<elfy> yea
<balloons> we could just make cjohnston do it
<smartboyhw> Good timing
<elfy> balloons: ok - got them here now if anyone wants
<balloons> ty elfy
<balloons> I'll let you return your ARM board to a land of happiness again now :-)
<elfy> thanks :)
<silverarrow> does anyone know where alsamixer channel has gone?
<silverarrow> It looks like there used to be one on freenode
<silverarrow> never mind, there is alsa channel
<balloons> bye smartboyhw
 * balloons is trying fglrx
<balloons> I've been putting off trying it due to breakages this cycle
<balloons> reboot success!
<balloons> xnox, you about?
<xnox> balloons: yeah.
<xnox> balloons: what's up =)
<balloons> xnox, hey.. just thought I'd let you know I put the code up on lp from the demo
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/+junk/perfuncted
<xnox> balloons: ;-)
<elfy> balloons: that's better - it works now ;)
<balloons> elfy, excellent
<elfy> got that odd line at the top - but that's a known bug - responds fairlw well
<balloons> yes, the line
<elfy> why does the installer only create <400Mb of swap though I wonder
<balloons> I believe it's a percentage of the disk space
<elfy> ok
<elfy> add some myself anyway :)
<balloons> xnox can correct me if I'm wrong
<xnox> elfy: it's a sliding factor between max ram size and other partitions having higher priority to take more levels and some minimum level....
<elfy> ok - thanks xnox
<xnox> which gives you 32 GB swap, if you server happens to have 32GB of ram =/ which kind of sucks on EC2/cloud/beefy servers.....
<xnox> too much in one place, too little in another....
<elfy> I'd love 32Gb of swap and the ram on this pandaboard :)
<leadsled> Hello, got a question about Lubuntu alternate install
<balloons> leadsled, ask away
<kanliot> hi balloons
<kanliot> sup
<balloons> kanliot, hello
<leadsled> balloons  the lubuntu alternate install image has been problematic on 10-8-2012, 10-9-2012 is todays image going to better?
<kanliot> leadsled, what issue did you have?  is it in launchpad?
<leadsled> kanliot,  debian installer issues hangs and install issues
<kanliot> well since ubuntu dropped the alternate, i suppose all that is professionally tested is the 12.10 alternete server install
<kanliot> that means the community
<kanliot> please don't mistake my statement as an high-handed attitude leadsled
<leadsled> kanliot, so I should file a bug against the debian installer?
<kanliot> yup debian-installer
<balloons> leadsled, yes, what kanliot said is correct
<balloons> do you get a working install or no?
<leadsled> balloons, I got a working install on alternate (entire-disk) but took 2 tries on each day
<kanliot> i wonder if it's the new grub stuff
<leadsled> balloons, (alternate install encryption) it would reboot nothing then a manual reboot I could enter the passphrase
<balloons> quite odd
<balloons> but yes, at this point, please make sure the lubuntu folks know of the issue. So the first reboot didn't boot into anything?
<leadsled> balloons, yes nothing
<cjohnston> wait.. what balloons ?
<balloons> cjohnston, lol
<balloons> just say yes
<cjohnston> no
<balloons> leadsled, so did grub load?
<cjohnston> hey balloons... Who is your boss?
<leadsled> balloons,  yes
<balloons> why the infamous cjohnston of course
<cjohnston> Well.. we all know that.. but being serious
<balloons> leadsled, ok so after grubm what happened? you select ubuntu and it did what?
<balloons> sat and wait for the disk to load
<balloons> or for you to unencrypt (but didn't prompt)
<balloons> cjohnston, jono is my boss
<cjohnston> balloons: you may want to change your blueprints to reflect that then so that it stays that way
<leadsled> balloons, I am try lubuntu AI again to refresh my memory, thanks
<balloons> cjohnston, lol -- eh?
 * balloons goes looking
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-r-testing-campaign
<balloons> nice
<balloons> I blame lp!
<cjohnston> I blame balloons!
<balloons> jono is taken by someone else in lp?
<cjohnston> if you type the right username it works just fine
<balloons> blasphemy!
<cjohnston> always has been
<balloons> done.. ty cjohnston
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> I got some entertainment out of it atleast
<kanliot> hah.  i am winning.  software-updater broke my grub installation. fixed it in less than 2 minutes
<kanliot> but do i file the broken grub binary against grub-common or grub2-common or grub-pc?  can anyone guess?
<kanliot> bug 1055173
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1055173 could not be found
<kanliot> bug 1065173
<balloons> ubot wins kanliot
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065173 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "boot to grub-recovery after software updater updates grub binary on 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065173
<balloons> haha
<kanliot> not funny
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> balloons how is phill doin
<kanliot> he seemd a little under assault last time i chatted w/ him
<balloons> yea..
<balloons> he's feeling the end of cycle madness
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> rofl
<balloons> mmm.. pizza
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> salut jibel - comment ça va?
<jibel> dholbach, mir geht es gut, und selbst ?
<dholbach> oui, ça va très bien - un peu fatigué, mais ça va :)
<xnox> How to request test case changes?
<jibel> xnox, file a bug against ubuntu-qa-website and notify balloons
<xnox> jibel: not ubuntu-qa-testcases ?
<jibel> xnox, I didn't know this project
<jibel> interesting, balloons did you know https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-testcases ?
<xnox> jibel: me neither =) "helpful" lp project search.
 * xnox remembers something about tags for testcase changes....
<xnox> the same person filed three identical bugs now: bug 1046627 and bug 1056608 and bug 1065385
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046627 in Ubuntu QA Website "Install Ubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY screen missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046627
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046627 in Ubuntu QA Website "duplicate for #1056608 Install Ubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY screen missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046627
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1046627 in Ubuntu QA Website "duplicate for #1065385 Install Ubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY screen missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046627
<xnox> ubot5 are you alive?
<jibel> not identical bugs, one was for xubuntu the other for lubuntu ;)
 * xnox head desk.
<xnox> jibel: you can link the same bug to multiple ISO tracker images.....
<Noskcaj> do any of you no why the netboot testcases are all copy/pasted from an arm netboot testcase?
<jibel> Noskcaj, it's obviously wrong. Can you file a bug against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug?field.tags=qa-testcase ?
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> done
<Noskcaj> bug #1065413
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065413 in Ubuntu QA Website "copy/pasted netboot testcases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065413
<jibel> Noskcaj, thank you
<smartboyhw> xnox, so you asked about the testcases right? I think that  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-testcases  is dead since we don't use that wiki anymore, we put them directly into the ISO QA Tracker
<xnox> smartboyhw: ok. where do you track bugs / request to fix bugs in the "new" testcases then?
<jibel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug?field.tags=qa-testcase
<smartboyhw> xnox, sorry we don't have a project for that, it is up to the Testcase Admins Team I think
<smartboyhw> At least for what I know of
<smartboyhw> Use the QA Website one first
<xnox> ok
<jibel> this is the link at the top of the test case on the tracker
<smartboyhw> xnox, so you mean that the screen of "Install Ubuntu XX.YY in system z"thing does not exist?
<smartboyhw> xnox, the team responsible for changing testcases in the main ISO QA Tracker is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase I am in the team so maybe I can change it but I think finding balloons to do it would be better:D
<xnox> is balloons still getting sleep after 24 marathon? =)
<smartboyhw> xnox, he woke up these days but he normally awakes 3.5 hours later:D
<xnox> smartboyhw: well the screen exists, sometimes.
<smartboyhw> xnox, maybe then wait 3.5 hours for balloons to wake up then ask whether that can be removed. I don't want balloons to kill me off the testcase admins team because I removed the screen without his permission:D
<balloons> bah I thought https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1065413 was fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1065413 in Ubuntu QA Website "copy/pasted netboot testcases" [Undecided,New]
<knome> :)
<balloons> those netboot testcases need some love.. they were in such sad shape.. and still are
<knome> heh
<knome> love in what sense?
<knome> making sure the content is ok, or the format?
<balloons> knome, the content
<balloons> the converted wiki page testcase is pretty sad and has a broken link
<balloons> I saw the broken link, but apparently I didn't get it fixed when I put them in
<knome> mmhmm
<balloons> xnox, so what's the deal with the https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046627
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046627 in Ubuntu QA Website "Install Ubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY screen missing" [Undecided,New]
<leadsled> Hello
<leadsled> balloons, what should RAM usage be in 32bit Ubuntu?
<leadsled> balloons, well thanks anyway got to go
<silverarrow> has the air gone out of the testing team?
<silverarrow> inflated
<Noskcaj> what do you mean?
<silverarrow> deflated
<silverarrow> not much going on here lately :- )
<silverarrow> it`s probably just I not being logged in at the right time
<silverarrow> me
<Noskcaj> its just we're all waiting for rc testcases and dugs
<Noskcaj> *bugs
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> what Noskcaj said
<balloons> the rc's are landing
<balloons> within the next 24 hours they should all be there
<balloons> it's only a calm before the storm silverarrow
<bladernr_> grr.. can someone point me to a package that contains dl-ubuntu-test-iso (aside from the lp branch)
<bladernr_> nevermind, I just pulled it from the lp branch.
<skaet> balloons, and others interested.   We know right now that we're going to need to respin these,  but if anyone wants to test them for basic sanity (and no surprises)
<balloons> :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-12
<Noskcaj> anyone know why testdrive has so many extra iso links?
<Noskcaj> link ubuntu DVD and xubuntu alternate
<Noskcaj> *like
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Quantal Final Candidates | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning dholbach
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> salut jibel
<dholbach> hey elfy
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<jibel> dholbach, good, mentally preparing to test Quantal final images :)
<elfy> pretty good thanks
<dholbach> YES :)
<elfy> I'm just preparing to report the same bugs :p
<Noskcaj> i xubuntu the install progress bar doesn't appear, can someone confirm this for me
<Noskcaj> *in
<dholbach> pitti, mvo just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1065873 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1065873 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "crashes in chroot with no HOME set" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> dholbach, nice, the error handling code crashes
<dholbach> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1065874
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1065874 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Should depend on apt-utils(?)" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> wow, he's on a roll now
<jibel> mvo, did you report the bugs to debian ? I'll fix them there
<mvo> jibel: i did not, happy to do that
<jibel> mvo, thanks
<jibel> everything's ugly in this code, indentation is broken with no indentation directives which makes the code even more broken when edited
<mvo> jibel: I can look at providing patch if you want - I assume its python?
<jibel> mvo,you don't need to. it's done
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274578/
<pitti> dholbach: sorry, was OTP; thanks, looking
<mvo> jibel: thanks
<mvo> jibel: I have more, don't worry ;)
<mvo> jibel: python-apt has adt style tests now and they work in my pbuilder env :)
<pitti> mvo: nice!
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> pitti, step 1 of my autopkgtest marketing worked ;-)
 * pitti ^5s dholbach
<dholbach> :-D
<jibel> dholbach, mvo was an easy target, try the unity team now ;P
<mvo> pitti: :)
<mvo> silly(?) questin, is there a way to say "this test can only run in the build tree, i.e. after the thing got build"?
<mvo> (or is that the default anyway?)
<pitti> mvo: "Restriction: needs-build"
<pitti> sorry, "Restriction: build-needed"
<pitti> see http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=blob_plain;f=doc/README.package-tests;hb=HEAD
<pitti> Restrictions:
<pitti> mvo: this is used if the tests themselves need to be built
<dholbach> hey om26er! maybe we should integrate autopkgtest into unity and friends - what do you think? mvo is doing it for his sutff as well! :)
<mvo> pitti: nice
 * dholbach will have to update http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html later on
<mvo> pitti: I hope to eventually lift that restriction, but for now its probably needed for apt itself
<pitti> mvo: it's fine
<pitti> mvo: I'm not sure whether we already have a test that uses this restriction, but if it breaks, we should rather fix it in our machinery
<pitti> we'll need that eventually anyway
 * mvo nods
<om26er> dholbach, I think PS integration team are the right people for that, sil2100 is off sick today else I would ask him to join this channel.
<om26er> dholbach, you may want to follow up with popey :)
<dholbach> om26er, will do :)
<mvo> hm, the apt adt stuff is not looking good, it appears as if the chroot is doing something to apt to prevent it from working propertly, need to find out what
<silverarrow> xfburn crashes
<silverarrow> it happened on some of the updates lately
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, report a bug then:D
<silverarrow> when it happens, a window pops up "ubuntu had an internal error" or something like that, and it auto launches a report
<silverarrow> a week a go xfburn worked fine
<balloons> check for updates to xfburn
<jibel> ouch, cdimage.u.c is very slow today :(
<smartboyhw> :(
<balloons> jibel, yes.. everything feels like it's being hammered today
<kanliot> someone broke the wiki
<kanliot> where do the website people live?
<silverarrow> I have problem with searching up any good info on my asla problem
<silverarrow> something is messed up with the new kernel and snd-aoa drivers
<silverarrow> at least that is what I suspect
<silverarrow> the clever guys who made the snd drivers are on to new things, and are not of any help these days
<silverarrow> and the beta team seems to be in a rut
<balloons> kanliot, which wiki?
<kanliot> never mind i'ts working now
<kanliot> i blame the cloud
<kanliot> what is "require my password to login?" guest accounts?  I ask b/c i donno
<kanliot> on installing dialog
<balloons> kanliot, it will autologin you otherwise
<balloons> meaning, no lightdm prompt
<njin> balloons, finally back (and raided-1).., howdy ? have great news for me ??
<balloons> yes
<balloons> all the server cases are migrated :-)
<balloons> and welcome back!
<njin> great, have you done the maas too ?
<njin> tomorrow i go back and work again, now I've got many things to replace
<balloons> njin, yes I did maas too
<kanliot> i can't get persistence working but i'm not gonna report a bug
<kanliot> not going to waste anyone's time
<kanliot> that would be bad
<wxl> kanliot: i had that problem too but figured there were bigger fish to fry
<Noskcaj> kubuntu doesn't have any bug reporting instuctions i shall file a bug on it
<Noskcaj> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25635/buginstructions
<balloons> kanliot, persistence is on the list to fix
<balloons> the current instructions don't seem to work for most people
<Noskcaj> the kubuntu release notes point to the kubuntu news page does this need a new bug or just go with the ubuntu one?
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean?
<Noskcaj> balloons: when i click release notes it goes to the kubuntu news page
<balloons> link?
<Noskcaj> is this part of bug 1065789 or needs its oown bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065789 in ubuntu-website-content "the 12.10 release notes link in installer points to www.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065789
<Noskcaj> also are kubuntu installer bugs still ubuiquity?
<balloons> they have a kde frontend
<balloons> so it depends
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview should be the page that gets the release notes
<Noskcaj> balloons: it goes to http://www.kubuntu.org/news instead
<wxl> I HEARD THAT
<wxl> oops wrong channel O_O
<balloons> Noskcaj, which links links incorrectly?
<balloons> lol  -- does that make sense?
<Noskcaj> where do i file the following bugs: release notes, encript HDD button, fail to detect location(says adelade but shows sydney info
<Noskcaj> no
<balloons> if it's a kde page, you may need to ask them
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> #kubuntu-devel
<Noskcaj> i have to go feed some sheep now, i will be back soon
<balloons> ok, so let's talk about your other issues
<balloons> k, i'll be here
<Noskcaj> i'm back
<Noskcaj> balloons: PING
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-)
<balloons> k, so what's the other things you've found?
<Noskcaj> balloons: i am testing kubuntu in virtualbox and it has stuck on the restart, this will make bug reporting hard for me
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> does it not restart after installing?
<Noskcaj> no
<Noskcaj> also  release notes link wrong, encript HDD button, timezone detect says adelade but shows sydney info
<balloons> one thing at a time :-)
<balloons> so what's this restart bug your talking about/.
<Noskcaj> i have been told that virtualbox doesn't always restart and not to worry about it
<balloons> yes.. ok,
<balloons> yea, it's a known issue
<balloons> just manually restart it
<balloons> ok, so next issue? :-)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> the encript my home folder button is meant to be a checkbox
<balloons> yes
<balloons> what is it?
<Noskcaj> instead of it being an optional checkbox under "require my password to log in" it is a separate button that cannot be selected at the same time as either of the other option
<balloons> Noskcaj, that might be ok, depending on what you select
<balloons> it will grey out
<balloons> what options are you checking on the screen?
<Noskcaj> ?
<Noskcaj> its a wording bug at least
<balloons> I'm booting up to the screen now so I can follow better
<balloons> give me a second to get that far into the installer
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> now, as to the timezone detect, we can debug that as well
<balloons> Noskcaj, go here: http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<balloons> what does it show?
<balloons> for timezone?
<Noskcaj> Australia/NSW
<Noskcaj> which is correct
<Noskcaj> it showed everything properly just it said Adelaide instead of sydney
<balloons> ahh, that might be a-ok then
<balloons> I mean from a bug perspective
<Noskcaj> but adelaide is 2000km away
<balloons> is it in the same timezone?
<Noskcaj> no
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> but the url i sent you shows it properly?
<balloons> that's what the screen is using
<balloons> the city selected should correspond to the respone from that page
<balloons> if it doesn't, that's a bug
<balloons> are you connected to the internet?
<Noskcaj> the city says Young a small town in NSW
<Noskcaj> i am connected to the internet
<balloons> k, so I'm on the require a password page now
<balloons> the city isn't used, I don't believe
<balloons> just the timezone
<Noskcaj> i will try and get a screencap of it
<balloons> so, what do you want me to do on this screen to recrate your issue
<balloons> to sidestep for a moment
<balloons> yes, screencaps are good
<Noskcaj> did you see the encript bug?
<Noskcaj> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B57km_mHQf74YXl1Y3hBTGxEUlE
<Noskcaj> for the screencp
 * balloons looking
<balloons> ahh! your in the kde installer
<balloons> ok, so that where are you screen is wrong
<balloons> does it work in the gtk ubiquity installer?
<balloons> the auto-detect is off anyway
<Noskcaj> how do you get that
<balloons> I'm not sure if they use a different lookup than what I showed you
<balloons> aka, I'm asking does it identify properly in the ubuntu installer
<Noskcaj> yes
<Noskcaj> always
<xnox> balloons: have you seen this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046627
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046627 in Ubuntu QA Website "Install Ubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY screen missing" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> balloons: the testcase doesn't match ubiquity spec & the correct implementation in some hw configuration cases.
<xnox> balloons: that page is "optional" if there is big enough disk available for install.
<balloons> xnox, I have seen that bug
<balloons> I was kind of confused by it actually
<balloons> so your saying the testcase needs updated to say the page may optionally display?
<Noskcaj> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B57km_mHQf74Y0ZFZUJtdkdtbDg for the second bug balloons
<balloons> xnox, while your here :-) does the kde ubiquity frontend use the same geo-ip lookup as ubuntu?
<balloons> seems like not
<balloons> Noskcaj, I would file a bug then, mentioning it works under ubiquity installer, but not the qt ubiquity frontend
<balloons> ok now on this bug, what should I be seeing herE?
<xnox> balloons: yes. Alongside install can be either of two things: (a) you have unpartitioned space on one of the disks and it's 8GB+ in size, we will not attempt any resizing and install into there (nickname biggest_free)
<Noskcaj> ok, so is it still in ubiqity?
<xnox> or (b) we don't have unpartitioned free space, and we actually have to perform carefully the fragile resize operation -> show user-friendly "safe" resize screen
<xnox> Noskcaj: balloons: please file a bug with all details against ubiquity. I will triange it, appropriately. If there is a difference between gtk & qt, it's most likely ubiquity bug.
 * xnox doesn't have context and the backscroll looks way to long for me to read =)
<balloons> xnox, basically there's a geoip bug on the 'where are you screen' -- only shows up in qt installer
<xnox> balloons: cool. file a bug with `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` and please add a screenshot / photo =)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ^^ ;-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, ditto for your 'require my password bug', gtk installer looks good
<balloons> mention the your using the qt installer when filing!
<balloons> that will help ;-)
<Noskcaj> balloons: thanks, do i file it though the xubuntu install?
<balloons> what do you mean? your using the kde installer right?
<Noskcaj> yes
<Noskcaj> sorry i meant  kubuntu
<balloons> yes
<balloons> yes kubuntu, still file to ubiquity
<balloons> mention your using the qt frontend, or kde installer
<balloons> they're the same thing :-)
<Noskcaj> i will do that as soon as the manual partioning install finshes
<Noskcaj> Balloons: i dont have the time to report the bugs, if possible can you report the using the screencaps i showed you and i will finish them later
<balloons> Noskcaj, the reports will be best to come from the installation you installed on, so the logs get added
<balloons> they won't be as useful done generically by me..However, feel free to report them when you get a chance
<kanliot> NSFW: found some bugs http://imgur.com/IYmfS
<balloons> kanliot, ugh
<kanliot> lol
<phillw> he he
<phillw> balloons: a little glimmer of hope Re: Chromium, if you have time?
<balloons> brb
<phillw> kanliot: PM?
<balloons> phillw, so what's up?
<balloons> I *think* my connection is stable and your reading this
<phillw> balloons: I sent a general email to the lubuntu people about the chromium ppa I found . julien immediately asked for the email address saying that no one was really looking after it at the moment. Hopefully, he and the guy will get somethijg sorted out to bring the daily & stable back to ubuntu-chromium ppa :D
<balloons> ahh
<phillw> balloons: hmm, basically another full set of respins for bug 1051306 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1051306 in grub2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Windows not found unless partition is mounted" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051306
<phillw> at least they look to be hearding then with bug 1065034  and bug 1065989
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065034 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "'ubuntu ubiquity: umount: /tmp/tmp.h3NCLhoxSh: not mounted' during a Reinstall attempt on a previously manually partioned vm installation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065034
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065989 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "[kde] formatting for strings visible in string" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065989
<phillw> I have a feeling the latter has lot more detail to it than the bug report says!
<xnox> yes, we are about to respin for all of the above. as well as other bits
<xnox> (well opportunity targets)
<phillw> xnox: always grab an opportunity one at the chance, that's what they're queued up for :)
<balloons> :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-13
<Noskcaj> can anyone testing kubuntu(especially in NSW) keep an eye out for these two bugs 1066225 and 1066223
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encript home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<Noskcaj> Why does testdrive show ubuntu dvd even though its been cancelled
<Noskcaj> i think
<Noskcaj> is it a bug thhat ubuntu still gives the option to encript your home folder after you have encripted the whole drive?
<Noskcaj> *that
<njin> hallo just reproduced bug 1065034 (or at least a similar error in syslog) in ubiquity 2.12.11 where it has to be fixed, do you suggest to reopen the report ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065034 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Quantal) "'ubuntu ubiquity: umount: /tmp/tmp.h3NCLhoxSh: not mounted' during a Reinstall attempt on a previously manually partioned vm installation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065034
<skaet> plars, jibel, psivaa - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1066173 <- has anyone else seen this?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066173 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "whole disk install puts grub in wrong place" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> Good morning skaet!
<jibel> how are you?
<skaet> good morning jibel.   :)
<skaet> bien.   ca va?
<jibel> skaet, I'm pretty good thanks. Heavy rain this afternoon, perfect weather for some iso testing :)
<silverarrow> hi
<jibel> skaet, So, regarding 1066173 I confirm grub goes to rescue mode when the external drive is unplugged
<silverarrow> nothing much here, but clear skies
<jibel> now I don't know what's the expected behavior
<skaet> glad to hear there's rain.  jibel  - welcoming your testing.  :)
<skaet> thanks for confirming.    Not sure on this one either.
<skaet> possibly w?
<jibel> I'll add a comment on the report
<skaet> possibly worth asking in the #ubuntu-installer channel and see if someone there has some thoughts?
 * skaet got trackpad glitch when hitting return on prior post :P
<skaet> thanks jibel.
<jibel> skaet, yw :)
<plars> balloons: btw, I forgot to mention, there's an error in this testcase: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1405/info
<plars> balloons: that line "netstat 127.0.0.1 25" should be telnet, not netstat
<phillw> balloons: plars http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1405/info has been corrected.
<plars> thanks phillw
<silverarrow> is there any hope for improvement on the ppc iso?
<silverarrow> ubuntu is really good when you get it to work
<nm_geo> I am installing powerpc Lubuntu right now on my G4
<silverarrow> what G4?
<silverarrow> I have the last iBook, 1.42GHz and 1.5GB RAM
<silverarrow> which is G4 I mean
<nm_geo> Titanium 2002 1ghz 1 GB PowerBook radeon AT graphics
<nm_geo> you have radeon graphics?
<silverarrow> I have someone who are offering me a quad G5, but it is rather large and all the issues with ppc
<silverarrow> yes, radeon
<nm_geo> cool
<nm_geo> I do it with USB prepared with dd
<nm_geo> You can use CD as well the key is getting to live session
<silverarrow> yeah, I used CD
<silverarrow> and I had to use live radeon.something.something
<nm_geo> Here is the yaboot kernel command that works here
<nm_geo> live video=radeonfb:1024x786-32@60
<silverarrow>  yes that one
<nm_geo> it is working I am about 15 minutes from installation
<silverarrow> in 12.04 it was missing b43 drivers that halted the boot stage
<nm_geo> yeah fortunately mine is agere
<silverarrow> I have odd troubles in quantal
<silverarrow> no alsamixer
<silverarrow> I have made a mess of it, might have to reinstall the whole thing
<nm_geo> I also have a b43 issue so I keep the firmware on a USB to install to my live sessions
<silverarrow> how do you go about that? I should do that
<nm_geo> on a Dell
<nm_geo> well it requires a persistent USB
<silverarrow> hmm. I have a regular usb
<silverarrow> probably rather laid back
<nm_geo> I have yet to get a good persistent USB built for my ppc iso
<silverarrow> could you burn the packages on CD?
<nm_geo> well you have got to get the firmware installed to the /lib/firmware folder with a persistent USB plugged in yes you can  might get that with UCK or some other method
<silverarrow> I have made a mess of usb install, so I often stick to CD when I can
<nm_geo> I understand I am just cheap :)
<silverarrow> so it`s not enough transfering the packages to a usb and let intaller take care of it+
<nm_geo> no they would need to be locate in the /lib/firmware folder that is why a persistent USB is needed
<nm_geo> located
<silverarrow> I shall have to look in to that
<nm_geo> then you can reboot an get the wifi working
<silverarrow> my usb wireless is acting up with drivers too
<nm_geo> yeah you may need b43 legacy firmware
<silverarrow> on the internal wireless, which is quite good on the old G4
<nm_geo> You are correct when you say it looks good on G4 when you get it woring
<silverarrow> the usb ones are rlt8187, driver bug
<silverarrow> did you choose lubuntu or ubuntu?
<nm_geo> oh i see you are using external usb dongle
<silverarrow> an extra external usb has often been a saver, but not this time
<nm_geo> Lubuntu is the only desktop going forward as I know it
<silverarrow> and I share my network with the neighbors upstairs, and the moden is just inside their door,  so cumbersome to access
<silverarrow> lxde is working nicely
<nm_geo> yes sometimes I even convert my DE to full lxde
<silverarrow> the later G4 and G5 probably handle Unity all fine
<phillw> nm_geo: you got a pass for ppc iso! Congrats!
<nm_geo> probably but going forward I think on Lubuntu will be ppc
<nm_geo> yeah i am 5 minutes from full install
<silverarrow> I chose lubuntu because of the mplayer and gecko setup, but now that is all ruined
<nm_geo> Well I am on the qa-lunbtu team so i test them primarily
<silverarrow> nm_geo: you are probably right, for some ppc models lxde is probably the best
<nm_geo> lubuntu
<phillw> silverarrow: applications can be looked into, just getting ppc to install has been a major stumbling block since ~ Alpha 3
<nm_geo> Well it keep my memory at about 150MIB idling
<silverarrow> phillw: yes, and I understand
<nm_geo> BRB checking my full install now
<silverarrow> one thing which works very nicely on my G4 is suspend and hibernate
<silverarrow> first time I have no trouble with it
<silverarrow> I wonder if the key is a large swap
<silverarrow> at least 1GB even on smaller computers
<phillw> bbs, dinner is calling!
<nm_geo> main issues right now are kernel graphic problems
<silverarrow> I understand
<nm_geo> eat well phillw
<silverarrow> radeon graphic card is probably all bypassed
<silverarrow> phillw: not too much !!
<silverarrow> ;- )
<nm_geo> success the entire drive install is working on Lubuntu ppc
<silverarrow> nm_geo: is there a chance to get close to graphic hardware acceleration on the radeon drivers?
<silverarrow> congratulations !
<nm_geo> yeah I wish we were able to get the nvidia problems ironed out
<silverarrow> live video=radeonfb:1024x786-32@60 should work on all radeon models I think
<nm_geo> I agree but there are some nvidia graphics that are tougher
<silverarrow> I see
<nm_geo> Updating the qa-tracker be right back again
<jmarsden> Has anyone else tested the Ubuntu Server PPC Quantal Final image?  It installs but I'm seeing a kernel panic when booting from the hard disk.  Now installing the older Beta2 image to verify that it worked back then...
<silverarrow> jmarsden: I don`t know, I haven`t heard anything. IBM new hardware get`s lot of attention in the server sector
<jmarsden> silverarrow: OK.  I'm testing on ancient hardware (Powerbook G4 laptop), but still... Beta2 worked, Final fails... something is wrong, I think.
<skaet> infinity, ^ any data points?
<kanliot> yeah jmarsden some new killer bug manages to show at this date
<jmarsden> kanliot: are you seeing the same problem on PPC hardware?
<kanliot> nope just a bystander :)
<jmarsden> OK.  I'll verify md5sums on the ISO I downloaded and on the CD-R I burned, then retest...
<silverarrow> I am on an iBook G4, and server is about the same?
<silverarrow> killer bug doesn`t sound nice
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Have you tested any of the Quantal Final images on your iBoot G4?  Do they install and run for you?
<silverarrow> I am downloading now
<silverarrow> ¨
<silverarrow> because you mentioned this
<jmarsden> silverarrow: OK, thanks :)
<phillw> jmarsden: nm_geo has had lubuntu desktop running okay today.
<jmarsden> My md5sums check out fine, retesting the install now.
<silverarrow> daily from the 12 will do?
<silverarrow> 12. of october I mean
<jmarsden> silverarrow: I don't know, I didn't test yesterday :)  Can you zync it up to the current "Final" image?
<jmarsden> *zsync
<silverarrow> I can, however it is the current daily?
<jmarsden> silverarrow: As far as I know, yes.  The QA tracker links to it from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/25730/downloads
<jmarsden> which says  zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20121013/quantal-server-powerpc.iso.zsync
<silverarrow> ok, I will use that link
<silverarrow> putting out a benchmark on a saturday
<jmarsden> http://imagebin.org/231869 is a bad cellphone camera "screenshot" of the kernel panic I am seeing
<infinity> skaet: No clue, sorry, I don't own any powerbooks to test on.
<jmarsden> Is there a wiki page or similar describing good ways to report "kernel panic at boot" type of issues?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-14
<nm_geo> jmarsden getting the recursive fault on Lubuntu alternate iso testing too.
<nm_geo> Lubuntu alternate powerpc iso that is.
<jmarsden> nm_geo: OK, thanks, good to know it is not just me or my hardware... but BAD to get something like that show up so late in the cycle!
<nm_geo> Yeah but at least we know it is the powerpc d-i
<nm_geo> Can you get any logs that might help?
<jmarsden> nm_geo: Not yet, was out of the house for a couple of hours, just got home again.  I'm wondering if I need to try and set up a USB to serial connection and use a serial console on the Powerbook G4 to get more info that way... but I only seem to have one USb to serial, and I'd need two, one on the powerbook and one on the other PC capturing the info.
<nm_geo> jmarsden I might be able to get to my d-i faulted install as I have another working install on my G4
<jmarsden> nm_geo: Oh, OK.  Go for it.  I've just been writing over a single "default" install that uses the entire disk on mine, so far.
<nm_geo> jmarsden Guess I better keep my G4 just as it is and get a Bug filed against the debian installer on powerpc.
<jmarsden> Go for it.  I'll confirm the bug.
<nm_geo> jmarsden Bug # 1066435 add any details you like
<wxl> the alternate installer doesn't work?! ARGH
<jmarsden> wxl: Do test and confirm this on your PPC hardware, but yes, that's what it looks like at this point. bug #1066435
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066435 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Debian-installer powerpc recursive fault" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066435
<kanliot> does that bug appear in the vm?
<kanliot> PPC vm?
<wxl> dunno; why don't you check kanliot ?
<kanliot> eh
<wxl> anyways i had literally just made the suggestion that for nvidia we write documentation suggesting we install from alternate because basically desktop is pretty much useless. no boot parameters seem capable of fixing it
<kanliot> there were instructinons on setting up qemu for PPC but I seem to have misplaced them... not that i'm suggesting that i'd do actual work here
<wxl> they're on the wiki page silly
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64
<kanliot> wxl you're more helpful than you realize
<wxl> hah
<kanliot> daily or final PPC
<kanliot> i don't know the difference seriously
<kanliot> why are they still making dailies if they are doing a release in a few days
<kanliot> seems like they should be corraling bugs not doing development
<kanliot> wxl?
<wxl> i don't know frankly
<kanliot> hmm will look at the bug they filed
<wxl> i'm doing about 100% things at once here
<kanliot> hmm all the final isos are rebuilding
<kanliot> no idea why
<jmarsden> New dailies at this stage will differ from final only be approved bug fixes, as far as I know.  Noone is adding major new enhancements right now, final freeze is in effect.  Se https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<kanliot> thx very much jmarsden
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<jmarsden> kanliot: You can see notes on current rebuild triggers at http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-release -- just please be REALLY sure not to edit anything in there :)
<kanliot> lol actually started typing into the pad after picking up wrong keyboard
<kanliot> undo
<kanliot> undo
<kanliot> huh desktop iso PPC came up, took nearly 5 mins
<kanliot> using alternate installer with PPC iso.  seems to come up fine, asking me about keyboard layout
<wxl> i thought it was alternate that was messed up?
<wxl> i dunno how the op got 20121014 cuz it don't seem to be there
<wxl> alternate is 20121012
<kanliot> it's possible i tested wrong version i donno
<wxl> well i can't find a 20121014 anywhere
<Noskcaj> does anyone think they will have the time to do the post-install tests for xubuntu because they need to get completed
<njin> bug 1066480 is critical for potential loss of data
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "12.10 installer don't show encrypted partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<njin> thanks
<phillw> ahh, just what we like on a Sunday... More respins :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<ganges> Hello.. here's an image. http://imagebin.org/231909
<ganges> one can find a 'skip' button down where the installer details are found.
<ganges> can someone plaese tell me what purpose it is supposed to serve?
<ganges> because, when i clicked on it, the installer details were still showing.
<phillw> ganges: from that image it looks greyed out. some steps can be skipped, others not.
<phillw> I think telling the computer which keyboard you have is definately not a step to be skipped :)
<ganges> phillw: sorry, i didn't get completely i guess..
<phillw> always good to ask when unsure :)
<ganges> that 'skip' button appears after clicking on the greyed out portion and then you get to see those details down there in black box.
<ganges> clicking on 'skip' has no effect though :)
<ganges> i was wondering whether it's bug that needs to be reported. coz i noticed no action..
<phillw> kate
<phillw> skaet: aren't 17 & 20 still awaiting fix on the etherpad?
<skaet> phillw,  still editing there...
<phillw> okies :)
<skaet> phillw - 17 is still waiting a new certificate, so WUBI will need respinning.    20 has had its livefs-cdroot included in the respin last night.
<phillw> skaet: thanks :)
<skaet> np.  :)
<hggdh> njin: the encrypted install issue has been added to the critical bugs list, thank you
<phillw> skaet: do you know when infinity will next be about? I'd like him to look at bug 1066435 It seems to be a regression
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066435 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Debian-installer powerpc recursive fault" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066435
<skaet> phillw,  he's in london now.   probably checking into hotel or visit the pub - not quite sure when he'll be on line.
<phillw> okay, thanks
